#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-08
<Craw^> Hello again mga tulog na Ubuntu chatters.
<Craw^> Hello din Craw. Mamaya na tayo mag-usap. Medyo may binabasa lang ako.
<Craw^> OKs, no problem. Talk to you later. Tambay lang muna ako dito hanggang makabalik ka.
<Craw^> Copy.
#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-09
<str0ng> ahemz
<SamhainXIII> Bless you.
<str0ng> hehe
<str0ng> thanks..
<str0ng> ang tahimik..
<SamhainXIII> Always. Hehehe!
<str0ng> hehe.
 * Terminus is going to attempt migration from openbsd 4.4 to 4.9 tonight
<str0ng> Terminus: nic! :)
<Terminus> str0ng: only doing it because 4.4 box is failing. fortunately, we have the replacement hardware. unfortunately, the configuration hasn't been tested yet. >_<
<SamhainXIII> Dumb question: how would one know if the hardware is failing?
<str0ng> SamhainXIII: maybe if you'll see failed/error messages in dmesg.
<Terminus> bad sectors, kernel panics, thermal alerts.
<SamhainXIII> Ahhh!
<Terminus> failing memtest and mprime as well
<SamhainXIII> I shall remember to be aware of those.
<Terminus> anyway, gonna go out for dinner while people are still hurrying to finish their work before we shut down all servers. XD
<str0ng> Terminus: ok :)
<Terminus> o/
<SamhainXIII> Dinner? What's that?
<SamhainXIII> Hahaha!
<jongbergs> hi hello
<jongbergs> i received an invitation thru ubuntu-ph mailing list for tomorrow's irc meeting @3pm..
<jongbergs> this would be my first time to attend such a meeting.
<SamhainXIII> Hello.
<SamhainXIII> You're too early for tomorrow! =)
<jongbergs> SamhainXIII: :0)
<jongbergs> SamhainXIII: just dropping by..i've got to install irssi and neet some kind of checking whether i can pass thru our corporate firewall though..
<SamhainXIII> Oh.
<SamhainXIII> Hahaha! Your being here, I guess, says you've made it through the firewall.
<jongbergs> SamhainXIII: hehehe..lucky hope tomorrow will be fine..
<SamhainXIII> Hehehe!
<SamhainXIII> I, on the other hand, won't be here tomorrow. =I
<jongbergs> SamhainXIII: for me I really wanted to see how such a meeting like this would be like..also sort of just curiosity meeting locals who believes in Ubuntu promise..
<SamhainXIII> So far, since 2006, I've attended only one IRL meeting. Hahaha! Met Terminus then.
<Terminus> =D
<Terminus> i like meeting people, i just don't have much to contribute. =D
<SamhainXIII> Me neither!
<Terminus> the most i do is post bug reports.
<Terminus> *sigh* backup is taking longer than i expected.
<SamhainXIII> Does hitting the "submit report" button count when that little box comes up? Hahaha!
<Terminus> haha
 * SamhainXIII is inutil.
<Terminus> also, i like ubuntu for what it is but i can't recommend it for all tasks in good conscience.
<tech-hero> try lang
<tech-hero> para bukas
<tech-hero> :D
<tech-hero> mag buzz naman kayo kung may nakaonline jan para malaman ko if im doing it right
<Terminus> haha. web interface.
<SamhainXIII> Hahaha! Second tester in an hour?
<SamhainXIII> Primetime na tayo ah.
<tech-hero> yup! naka web lang ako. kasi wala akong installed na pang irc dito eh
<str0ng> tech-hero: irssi?
<tech-hero> haha
<tech-hero> irssi?
<tech-hero> hindi sa webchat.freenode.net lang ako
<SamhainXIII> Bagal ng Internet ko... =( BRB.
<Terminus> yay. backup spool finally got filled.
<tech-hero> yun oh
<tech-hero> may mga dumating pa
<tech-hero> hehehe
<j__> halu; jledesma here, sorry can't make it din tomorrow, still @ work that time, no mobile net :D
<tech-hero> hindi ba pwede access mo lang ito?
<tech-hero> ako din nasa work
<tech-hero> pero
<tech-hero> i-up ko lang ito
<str0ng> yung meeting bukas.. virtual meeting din ba yun?
<tech-hero> uu virtual lang din
<tech-hero> parang ganito lang
<j__> hehe sana nga sir kso no pwede din sa office, mga slave kmi dun :D
<tech-hero> haha. sige kung may android phone ka
<tech-hero> try mo nalang din
<j__> more power to Ubuntu & Linux na lang, next in line po sa pag iipunan sna Droid Pad :) wish
<tech-hero> haha. ok oki.
<j__> very seldom na ko mag boot sa MS :) thanks 
<tech-hero> yup yup sige thanks din
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jongbergs> quit
#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-10
<tech-hero> ang aga!
<tech-hero> game na ba?
<tech-hero> present!
<tech-hero> sino online na?
<tech-hero> buzz
<tech-hero> 15:00!
<tech-hero> welcome everyone!
<tech-hero> anybody here?
<tech-hero> :|
<Knightlust> o/ here. but in bed sick.
<zakame> !startmeeting
<butiki> zakame: Error: "startmeeting" is not a valid command.
<zakame> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 02:09. The chair is zakame.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<zakame> hello
<Knightlust> hey zak
<kidsodateless> hi, i'm on time hehe
<zakame> sorry I'm a bit late, was deploying stuff lol
<tech-hero> aye aye captain!
<zakame> heya Knightlust kidsodateless tech-hero :)
<zakame> I'll just keep this brief
<tech-hero> alright!
<zakame> agenda is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhilippineTeam/Agenda
<zakame> [TOPIC] Team announcements and formalization of monthly team IRC meetings
<MootBot> New Topic:  Team announcements and formalization of monthly team IRC meetings 
<zakame> so for team announcements, actually this is just to recap the activities of the past few months
<zakame> first is that we had release parties for natty
<zakame> 2 in fact :)
<zakame> the first one was organized by ulinskie at Zamboanga
<zakame> I'm still waiting for her writeup on the wiki news page though
<zakame> and we had another here in Manila
<zakame> we got some people from the press to cover it
<zakame> and eventually got some screen time at ANC's Future Perfect show to plug it
<tech-hero> yeah. 
<zakame> I'm stil waiting for the copy of the video though
<zakame> I was told ANCAlerts will put it up on its youtube page
<zakame> but I also asked if we can get a raw copy as well
<Knightlust> at least we got pics uploaded by O&B on their fb account
<zakame> yep
<zakame> so there's that for recent news on the team's activities
<zakame> as for other news, re: the locoteam re-approval
<zakame> we're effectively on extended approved status until October
<tech-hero> alright
<Knightlust> but should we wait that long for re-approval?
<zakame> so until then we have time for sharing ideas and planning activities
<zakame> Knightlust: I was told we no longer have to show up on subsequent re-approval meetings, it will be decided solely by the ApprovalApplication and activities of the team
<Knightlust> nice! at least we no longer have to deal with the timezone issues
<zakame> yeah
<zakame> we just have to keep that page updated ;)
<tech-hero> i think we really have to show them that we exist
<tech-hero> have you read mr. Frances' post on facebook group?
<zakame> indeed, just looking at the FB group page shows it :)
<Knightlust> tech-hero: link please
<jongbergs> hello everyone!
<zakame> hi jongbergs pinoyskull :)
<pinoyskull> hey zak
<jongbergs> very sorry i'm too late for the meeting!
<jongbergs> hi zakame pinoyskull 
<zakame> no prob :) logs will be up later
<jongbergs> ok
<pinoyskull> hey jongbergs 
<zakame> tech-hero: yep, I'm watching it
<zakame> I'm glad that there's a new lug effort getting started
<tech-hero> in case, people from our group would like to have an event, for example, open source advocacy, could we include it as part of our LoCo activities?
<zakame> since plug is mainly a mailing list now :P
<zakame> sure, as long as it is about ubuntu, or talks about ubuntu in some way
<zakame> btw we have better presense/visibility now that we have the gifts from canonical
<jongbergs> im from davao, and have no idea whether there was an event like just what you have been doinng for years.
 * Knightlust headesk... you're talking about francis arellano's meetup.
<corden_work_mode> I also wonder jongbergs - I'm from davao too
<zakame> jongbergs: hehehe its ok, for the longest time the loco activities are mostly spontaneous events
<jongbergs> corden_work_mode: really? i'm actually working at davao del norte state college
<jongbergs> in panabo city, just 2hrs travel fro davao city
<jongbergs> zakame: i see..
<tech-hero> @zakame: then how can we get your approval? any standard procedures?
<butiki> tech-hero: Error: "zakame:" is not a valid command.
<tech-hero> zakame: then how can we get your approval? any standard procedures?
<pinoyskull> lol butiki :D
<zakame> tech-hero: currently it is just "let me know about it" :P I imagine there'd be a more formal framework in place for that soon
<jongbergs> corden_work_mode: how about planning an event in davao in one of these days? the seniors here can guide us though :)
<zakame> tech-hero: there used to be this means so that I can get a conference pack sent to requestors, that includes ubuntu cds and swag
<corden_work_mode> that would be a good idea
<zakame> ah there we go
<zakame> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<tech-hero> I've read the link
<tech-hero> what about the cost :[
<tech-hero> :D
<jongbergs> zakame: we're planning to have an Ubuntu event in davao, how do we get approval?
<tech-hero> any permits?
<zakame> let me move that on to a new topic
<jongbergs> zakame: im reading the link now to get more info
<jongbergs> ok
<zakame> [TOPIC] UpcomingTeam events
<MootBot> New Topic:  UpcomingTeam events 
<zakame> That's at least 2, no 3 upcoming activities that the locoteam may work on
<zakame> tech-hero: jongbergs: when's the tentative date?
<zakame> there's also SFD by next month
<kidsodateless> i was not able to put my topic :  team participation for sfd next month. 
<jongbergs> zakame: i'll have to ask first with corden_work_mode 
<zakame> jongbergs: no prob
<kidsodateless> PUP QC  will celebrate Software Freedom Day also and I will be there for free talks. :)
<zakame> kidsodateless: that's awesome! :)
<zakame> there's at least a couple of SFD philippine teams every year
<zakame> the one at PUP (organized by CPUnion) and one by 8Layer
<jongbergs> corden_work_mode: this is my email edbergavera AT gmail.com hope we can get in touch so that we can plan the time and location of the event.
<zakame> wow just looking at http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2011/Philippines there's a lot more involved
<corden_work_mode> here's mine: cordennaraga AT gmail.com
<zakame> kidsodateless: this one? http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2011/Philippines/QuezonCity/DOMT.Cs
<kidsodateless> zakame: yup 
<zakame> awesome
<kidsodateless> Who wants to participate ? this just like a normal meet-up on the event.
<jongbergs> corden_work_mode: just added you to g+ ubuntu circles :)
<kidsodateless>  we could also divide our group to participate to SFD with cpu, webgeek, or in any events that you are near at. 
<zakame> yep
<zakame> there's a whole lot of SFD events now
<zakame> so take your pick :)
<zakame> I guess I can request a confpack for this then
<corden_work_mode> jongbergs, same here
<zakame> ok, so for those interested in holding an Ubuntu event in the near future, please contact me
<tech-hero> alright. roger that :)
<jongbergs> corden_work_mode: do you any idea about SFD in our area?
<jongbergs> zakame: ok i got that..
<corden_work_mode> nop
<zakame> I can probably get a conference pack requested so it can be distributed across all events
<jongbergs> zakame: email g+ or irc?
<tech-hero> jongbergs: visit the link above and try to look for a place nearest to you
<zakame> jongbergs: email or g+ would be best
<zakame> also on the fb group too
<jongbergs> zakame: ok
<jongbergs> zakame: my fb acct has long been inactive :(
<zakame> I'll let you and other organizers know ifthe confpack gets here
<jongbergs> zakame: g+ has it all :P
<zakame> we can decide how to distribute it after
<zakame> jongbergs: hehehe
<jongbergs> zakame: thanks for that..
<kidsodateless> zakame: great! how about deploying ubuntu-ph's booth
<kidsodateless> so we could just display and distribute some burnedCDs?:)
<zakame> [ACTION] zakame to attempt reqeusting for Ubuntu conference pack for upcoming events
<MootBot> ACTION received:  zakame to attempt reqeusting for Ubuntu conference pack for upcoming events 
<zakame> kidsodateless: yeah that's what I have in mind
<jongbergs> great!
<kidsodateless> zakame:yey
<zakame> :)
<zakame> so, anything else?
<Craw^> Hello?>
<Craw^> Zakame, tapos na meeting? lol
<zakame> heya Craw^ 
<zakame> just about to lol
<kidsodateless> zakame: we could use origami cdsleeves,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1574412 (orginal project of ubuntu-ca) 
<zakame> kidsodateless: ooh that's nice
<zakame> yeah in case we don't get pressed CDs
<zakame> heya yolynne 
<yolynne> hi guys sorry am late .. 
<zakame> no prob, logs will be out in a bit
<Craw^> lol may mas late sa akin, si yolynne :D
<zakame> yolynne: can you update the PhilippineTeam/News with info on the Zamboanga RP?
<yolynne> sge... will check it in awhile.. sge go on
<Craw^> May I ask what you're talking about right now?
<jongbergs> hello Craw^ yolynne 
<zakame> Craw^: hehehe
<Craw^> Hi Jongbergs, thanks for the welcome
<zakame> #topic
<yolynne> well.. we had the release party last month.. half of the attendees are long time users of ubuntu.. and the other half are newbies
<zakame> Craw^: team events and what to do
<yolynne> no presentations were done.. just sharing of personal experiences on IT in general and the seasoned developers volunteered to help the new ones.
<zakame> yolynne: awesome still :)  sorry we didn't get to sync the parties
<Craw^> Thanks. I'm a SuperNub.
<yolynne> @Zak where you able to download the photos... I know I still have some in my FB album.. for the portal
<butiki> yolynne: Error: "Zak" is not a valid command.
<zakame> yolynne: yep
<zakame> oh, speaking of the portal
<zakame> [TOPIC] ubuntu-ph.org site future
<MootBot> New Topic:  ubuntu-ph.org site future 
<zakame> currently ubuntu-ph.org is down :(
<Craw^> zakame - I noticed matagal na down yan... is it being discontinued?
<zakame> Knightlust: I remember you telling me you got the SQL and file dumps right?
<Knightlust> I have the files and the db dump
<yolynne> i suggested Knightlust to include a submit a success story link para we can populate ubuntu stories all over the philippines
<Knightlust> should we have it hosted by canonical
<zakame> Craw^: yeah, but not really discontinued
<jongbergs> to my knowledge ubutu loco sites uses drupal CMS..am i right into this?
<zakame> Knightlust: that or we could get another provider
<zakame> jongbergs: yep
<Knightlust> 110mb.com was ok back then when they retired mekong
<kidsodateless> is the site down because were on re-approval process?
<Knightlust> unsure of it now
<zakame> Knightlust: though it might be an uphill battle to get it re-hosted on canonical again, I guess I'll ask around
<zakame> kidsodateless: nope, entirely unrelated
<Craw^> What are your hosting requirements? I might be able to share some of mine...
<Knightlust> ayt
<Knightlust> Craw^: uptime's important, and basic LAMP with mod_rewrite
<zakame> Knightlust: its on drupal and mysql right?
<Knightlust> zakame: yeah
<Knightlust> if we need PlanetPlanet, we'll need shell access as well as python installed
<zakame> yeah
<zakame> hmmm
<kidsodateless> zakame: oright, cleared.
<Craw^> Uptime and basic LAMP good to go... now, Newbie Alert: mod_rewrite?
<zakame> Craw^: apache module for rewriting URLs
<Knightlust> Craw^: an apache module, basically removes the ? and = from the url
<Knightlust> it's just a url beautifier. not really important, but would be nice to have once
<Knightlust> s/once/one/
<Knightlust> oh, and .htaccess ability. most hosts doesn't allow custom .htaccess
<zakame> its a long shot, but if canonical won't host, I can put it on my VPS (I'm actually on it right now for this IRC session ;)
<Craw^> OK ganito, I have an account with HostMonster. You can check on their site if they have mod_rewrite.
<Knightlust> zakame: nice! i'll email you the files
<zakame> Craw^: sound good too, I'll check
<Knightlust> Craw^: yeah, i believe they have mod_rewrite. how's the uptime though?
<zakame> its either that or put it on the cloud lol
<Craw^> Knightlust - Uptime is great. I don't remember the last time any of my sites went down. And they have great support. Sumasagot agad within 24 hrs.
<Knightlust> so... your decision zakame 
<zakame> yeah, let me check first our options
<zakame> [ACTION] check on hosting: canonical, hostmonster, etc for ubuntu-ph.org move
<MootBot> ACTION received:  check on hosting: canonical, hostmonster, etc for ubuntu-ph.org move 
<Knightlust> ok, i'll update drupal to v7 before sending you the files and db
<zakame> cool
<Knightlust> but i'll do it tonight, or maybe tomorrow. still can't stand up, or sit down without falling.. nausea and vertigo
<zakame> awww get well soon
<Craw^> Pagaling ka Knightlust
<Knightlust> thanks, thanks
<zakame> ok, I guess that's about it
<jongbergs> get well soon Knightlust 
<zakame> anything else?
<Craw^> btw, I'll give you guys ftp access if we'll use my hostmonster account. ayokong ako ang mag-migrate, masira ko pa yan lol
<zakame> [TOPIC] open discussion
<MootBot> New Topic:  open discussion 
<zakame> Craw^: hehehe
<jongbergs> guys, is anybody here been working with CICT's iSChools Project?
<nhatz> im late.. :(
<zakame> heya nhatz 
<yolynne> zak, did ubuntu-ph got the approval na?
<nhatz> yo zakame 
<yolynne> get well soon Dax
<zakame> nhatz: belated happy birthday!
<nhatz> zakame: shhh wag maingay
<nhatz> hahaha
<Craw^> welcome Nhatz
<nhatz> thanks!
<Craw^> uy and belated happy birthday nhatz lol
<zakame> yolynne: see log, but no, we're on extended approved status until october
<yolynne> meron pang mas super late comer nhatz 
<zakame> hehehe
<nhatz> hehehe
<nhatz> yolynne: late comer o late bloomer?
<jongbergs> hi nhatz 
<nhatz> hahaha
<nhatz> yo jongbergs 
<yolynne> jongbergs: my husband is part of the iSchools project... 
<jongbergs> it's my first time here..glad to have met you guys..
<zakame> ok I'll formally end the meeting, next one will be next month, september 7
<jongbergs> yolynne: i see..
<zakame> thanks all! :)
<zakame> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 03:15.
<jongbergs> yolynne: is you hubby working on the project until now?
<Knightlust> yolynne, jongbergs thanks. bbl na ako, really need some zzz. later guys!
<Craw^> jongbergs - it's my first time to see people talking here lol
<jongbergs> Craw^: hehehe
<Craw^> later, Knightlust
<jongbergs> Knightlust: ok Godspeed..
<jongbergs> guys, still there? can i ask more question?
<zakame> sure
<yolynne> jongbergs: di na.. ending phase na ang iSchools ng CICT, 
<jongbergs> yolynne: right, however we are still completing series of trainings.
<jongbergs> zakame: i'd like to ask about instructional materials on ubuntu
<zakame> jongbergs: such as?
<jongbergs> zakame: such as for laboratory management for teachers. this is due to the project we are working with uses Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<jongbergs> and we would like to provide them instructional materials with regards to managing computer lab based on ubuntu
<jongbergs> zakame: do you have access to canonical's training materials?
<yolynne> jongbergs: sir, wala po bang na provide ang CICT na materials for that?
<yolynne> parang me nakita akong presentations na ginagamit nila when they did the training of trainers for lab management
<jongbergs> yolynne: mam meron po pero it's all about ubuntu interface only.
<zakame> jongbergs: ah, the canonical reference is the Official Ubuntu Book
<zakame> I believe there's an update out for lucid already
<jongbergs> zakame: yes, ur right i got it also...illegally..
<zakame> lol
<yolynne> haha
<zakame> I think there's a copy on sale, I remember seeing one at National
<jongbergs> hehehe
<zakame> http://www.informit.com/store/product.aspx?isbn=0137081308
<jongbergs> but the official ubuntu book is too comprehensive for public high school teachers who designated as lab managers
<zakame> yeah I think that was brought up in recent docteam talks
<zakame> jongbergs: have you tried getting the teachers to use the desktop guide instea?
<zakame> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/index.html
<jongbergs> zakame: yes, i have also one of those guides..im looking for another source specific for their needs
<jongbergs> zakame: btw, thanks for your suggestions..i'll contatct you anytime if we've come up about hosting an Ubuntu event here in davao
<zakame> ah
<zakame> sure :)
<vjbangisv> hello there
<zakame> be back later, I'll just /away
<zakame> heya vjbangisv 
<Craw^> hello
<jongbergs> bye everyone..c u later!
<vjbangisv> how the meeting
<yolynne> jongbergs: you can start creating one, just choose which topics are suitable for the training, since you conduct the training yourself... 
<tech-hero> zakame will post the logs later
<Craw^> logs now up! http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/10/%23ubuntu-ph.html
 * kidsodateless needs to get more sleep... bye
<tech-hero> till next time friends!
<tech-hero> bye
<rpcherrera> Good afternoon sirs/mam
<rpcherrera> hello?
<Craw^> lol laging ganito, walang nagsasalita
<Craw^> tapos na kasi meeting
<Craw^> hello Ralph
<rpcherrera> ah hahaha! kaya pala
<rpcherrera> hindi ko naabutan
<rpcherrera> aga natapos ah?
<Craw^> You can read the logs. Uploaded na
<Craw^> Logs of meeting kanina: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/10/%23ubuntu-ph.html
<rpcherrera> Thanks!
<bobJabba> Hello
<RaymondX> hi
<RaymondX> wazzup
<bobJabba> Ey! Someone's awake! :D
<bobJabba> Kunan ko lang ng screenshot. Very rare ito eh lol
<bobJabba> joke lang
<RaymondX> ningas cogon mga ubuntu enthusiasts dito eh
<bobJabba> kanina may mga active, pero naman kasi may meeting
<bobJabba> ngayon na wala nang meeting balik sa dati lol
<bobJabba> brb, reading...
<compe2014> hi
<compe2014> may online ba dyan?
<compe2014> need help
<compe2014> anyone?
<RaymondX> still here bob?
<RaymondX> still investigating the recent dos attack
<compe2014> hey
<compe2014> can someone help me with sis672 chipset? :(
<RaymondX> no driver yet?
<RaymondX> resolution problem?
<RaymondX> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1605998
<compe2014> 3d already fixed?
<bobJabba> Ah hello. Sorry, reading stuff. Dami ko nang tabs naka-open :/
<compe2014> meron na bang 3d sa sis672?
<bobJabba> No idea, sorry.
<compe2014> kakainis naman tong sis ayaw mag release ng mga drivers
<bobJabba> Napuntahan mo na yung link na binigay ni Raymond?
<bobJabba> Try mo din dito: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1589178
<compe2014> di pa pwedi pa type ulet kasi nag relog-in ako
<bobJabba> Ito yung galing kay Raymond: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1605998
<bobJabba> brb, I need to get back to reading.
<compe2014> pano ba yung compiz thingy?
<bobJabba> ah ako din di ko pa masyado napapag-aralan yan. madaming threads at examples sa ubuntuforums
#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-11
<bobJabba> Guys, just wanna inform you :P InfoLeak PH (Linux Users Group) Introductory Meet on Sunday, August 14, 2011! Details here: http://www.infoleak-ph.co.cc/calendar
<bobJabba> OK gotta go. Driver duties. See ya guys later.
<zakame> sup
<str0ng> hello all :)
<GreenCloud> gandang gabi!
<GreenCloud> hi everyone ;)
<GreenCloud> ;)
<GreenCloud> tao po!
<arscariosus> :)
<GreenCloud> hi, is this a purely irc filipino channel for ubuntu? tnx!
<arscariosus> oo
<arscariosus> hahaha
<GreenCloud> ok... sa wakas may makikilala n akong pinoy n ubuntu user...
<arscariosus> kasali ka na ba sa group sa FB?
<GreenCloud> meron b? anong page?
<arscariosus> https://www.facebook.com/groups/172996412114/
<arscariosus> also the forums http://ph.ubuntuforums.org/
<GreenCloud> ok...sali ako...
<GreenCloud> ok... Request Sent!
<GreenCloud> arscariosus: ikaw b ung admin sa Ubuntu-PH ? ?
<arscariosus> nope
<arscariosus> it's zakame 
<arscariosus> :)
<GreenCloud> ah ok...may ginawa din akong page https://www.facebook.com/groups/lumadpinoy/ ... its an open group ;)
<GreenCloud> bago lng yan...mga 2 days ata... or 3
<GreenCloud> so tagasan k pala arscariosus ? ? 
<GreenCloud> gandang gabi po sa lahat!
<dous_> magandang gabi!
<GreenCloud> nakakatuwa naman...
<GreenCloud> ;)
<GreenCloud> may mga gising p kaya dito maliban satin dous_ ?
<dous_> lurker mode na lang ata silang lahat
<GreenCloud> haha...
<GreenCloud> ;_)
<GreenCloud> i see...
<GreenCloud> see you guys tomorrow... 
#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-12
<GreenCloud> buenos dias!
<bobJabba> Hello silence...
<GreenCloud> infinite silence ;)
<GreenCloud> does anyone know an ACTIVE irc channel for filipino linux users? ? ?
<GreenCloud> this channel has nothing but ECHOES!
<bobJabba> Echoes... echoes... echoes...
<bobJabba> Oo nga :/
<bobJabba> But I think most of the people here join the channel to populate it while doing other stuff...
<bobJabba> like me lol
<bobJabba> but I check in once in a while.
<bobJabba> maybe I have AD/HD...
<GreenCloud> bobJabba: LOL!
<GreenCloud> but still much better kung kahit papano sana ay may napag-uusapan, even if not purely linux topic 
<GreenCloud> after all, that's what IRC channel is all about, right...
<bobJabba> I agree. Sige umpisahan mo na. Try ko sabayan lol
<GreenCloud> bobJabba: (and all others), my idea b kau kung ilan n ang ubuntu user's dito sa Pinas, like ilang % na compared to Micro$oft's OSs ?
<GreenCloud> curious lng po!
<bobJabba> GreenCloud: No idea. Ako actually new Linux user lang ako. And nakaka-adik :D Maybe we should create a simple survey, kahit isang page lang...
<bobJabba> Hello Terminus
<GreenCloud> bobJabba: genuis! good idea, the best thought i've heard so far in my 6 years as ubuntu user...
<bobJabba> GreenCloud: In my opinion, one of the main reasons why Micro$oft-brainwashed people are afraid to switch to Linux (or Ubuntu specifically) is because of Linux's "reputation" as a very technical OS to install.
<bobJabba> GreenCloud: Ah, thanks thanks. What would be good questions to ask the survey? Maybe What OS do you use: MS (what version?), Linux (what distro + version?), MacOS (version?). Then reasons why they chose that? Ano pa ba? I'm typing as I go along lol
<GreenCloud> well to those Micro$oft slave, linux installation can really be quite 'technical' but the truth is Linux is the easiest operating system to install, ...
<bobJabba> Welcome back Terminus
<GreenCloud> not to mention you can even browse the internet while installing linux
<bobJabba> One more thing, with Windoze being pre-installed in almost all new PCs and laptops technical know-how is not required lol
<GreenCloud> bobJabba: great! i have an empty domain name and hosting, www.moflux.com, maybe we can use that... if you really are `serious` about your idea
<bobJabba> GreenCloud: oh why did we meet just now lol I just created a simple page for an attempt at a creation of a new LUG: infoleak-ph.co.cc
<bobJabba> GreenCloud: temporary domain muna yan to see if it's worth to get a real domain :/
<bobJabba> GreenCloud: What does "moflux" mean?
<bobJabba> I need an IRC script for Terminus_ para di na manual ang pag-welcome ko sa kanya tuwing reconnect niya lol
<Terminus_> weh. =P
<bobJabba> AYUN! nabuhay lol
<Terminus_> i keep on switching cables because i'm testing a new box for routing.
<Terminus_> naka vlan na yung bago na gateway
<bobJabba> Ah, kaya pala.
<Terminus_> 2x aggregated and trunked gigabit ports with 18 VLANs. XD
<bobJabba> <-- newbie
<bobJabba> So please bear with me :D
<Terminus_> anyway, moving to the other VLAN. bye. =)
<bobJabba> lol see you in a bit?
<bobJabba> Hello deng
<deng_c> hello
<bobJabba> Ah brb I need to eat lunch :/
<bobJabba> Busog pero bitin lol
<bobJabba> Can I post an invite to the first meet-up of InfoLeak (LUG) here?
<bobJabba> Silence...
<bobJabba> Something about silence makes me sick...
<bobJabba> 'Cuz silence can be violent sort of like a slit wrist...
 * bobJabba Google's the next line in the lyrics...
<bobJabba> nakalimutan ko na eh...
<bobJabba> If the vibe was suicide then you would push the button...
<bobJabba> But if ya bowing down, then let me do the cuttin'
<bobJabba> O tama na.
<bobJabba> QUESTION!!! Ano gamit niyo, Unity or Gnome?
<bobJabba> Terminus... still being a yoyo (pabaik-balik)? :D Testing ka ba or fixing
<bobJabba> ?
<Terminus-> bobJabba: testing/configuring
<Terminus-> load balancing seems to work now but i'm not yet happy with the configuration. it's a mess.
<Terminus-> it's temporary. i just needed to make sure it works.
<bobJabba> "it's a mess" - reminds me of my current project's code. client's breathing down my neck. di ko naman mataguan, pano yung client eh asawa ko...
<Terminus-> ROFL
<bobJabba> Kahit natutulog hindi ko mataguan lol
<Terminus-> that's why my answer to my gf everytime she needs a dev is "get a coder that's not me" XD
<bobJabba> I tried that. Sagot niya sakin: Wala akong pambayad.
<bobJabba> So now you know how much I'm getting for this project... lol
<bobJabba> COFFEE!!! antok.
<bobJabba> Ubuntu running out of the box... literally! https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/284943_2056888868121_1421584064_32183823_5702257_n.jpg
<bobJabba> wb Terminus
<bobJabba> I added a possible agenda for Sunday's InfoLeak PH introductory meet-up. Hope you guys can attend. Informal lang. Check meet details at http://www.infoleak-ph.co.cc/calendar/
<scryptz0> hello
<scryptz0> hmmm
<scryptz0> wlang tao yta
<scryptz0> hello Terminus
<scryptz0> bobjobba ey
<scryptz0> hehe
<shipcode> hehe =)
<bobJabba> shipcode!
<bobJabba> wazzaaaap
<bobJabba> pa-autograph
<bobJabba> Knightlust may sakit ka pa rin?
<bobJabba> shipcode Sunday punta ka?
<shipcode> tga cebu ako dude an lau
<shipcode> ito yung talk ko dati > http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/282037_265932850089029_100000169484271_1269596_1276484_n.jpg
<shipcode> lol after classes ko sa skul diretso kaagad
<bobJabba> Ang layo nga! Lemme check that pic.
<bobJabba> Nice! Pwede ba ma-download presentation mo :D
<shipcode> i'll give u the link wait
<shipcode> http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/ce-gnu-lug/message/10195 >Demystifying Backdoor Shells and IRC Bots.pptx
<shipcode> here is the IRC bot i made a demo with
<shipcode> !bot uname -a
<butiki> shipcode: Error: "bot" is not a valid command.
<crAt0s> FreeBSD www127b.sakura.ne.jp 7.1-RELEASE-p15 FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p15 #10: Tue Nov 16 09:48:35 JST 2010     admin@www200.sakura.ne.jp:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SAKURA11S  i386
<bobJabba> Ah sayo si Butiki?? lol
<bobJabba> Kaya pala di sumasagot. Ilang beses ko na kinakausap yan lol joke
<shipcode> hindi si crat0s
<shipcode> si cratos bot ko
<bobJabba> Ah si cratos din di ako pinapansin lol
<shipcode> crAt0s uname -a
<crAt0s> FreeBSD www127b.sakura.ne.jp 7.1-RELEASE-p15 FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p15 #10: Tue Nov 16 09:48:35 JST 2010     admin@www200.sakura.ne.jp:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SAKURA11S  i386
<shipcode> he is freebsd
<shipcode> crAt0s @help
<crAt0s> [@-----[Help Commands]-----@] 
<crAt0s> !bot @flooding - For IRC Flooding Help
<crAt0s> !bot @irc - For IRC Bot Command Help 
<crAt0s> !bot @ddos - For DDos Command Help
<crAt0s> !bot @news - For Security News Command Help 
<crAt0s> !bot @hacking - For Hacking Command Help
<crAt0s> !bot @linuxhelp - For Linux Help
<bobJabba> nice. newbie alert: uname stands for? and ano yung -a?
<bobJabba> GreenCloud wazzaaaaaaaap
<GreenCloud> goodie!!!
<bobJabba> !bot @linuxhelp
<butiki> bobJabba: Error: "bot" is not a valid command.
<GreenCloud> not much!
<bobJabba> ngek mali
<bobJabba> @linuxhelp
<butiki> bobJabba: Error: "linuxhelp" is not a valid command.
<bobJabba> pano ba gamitin si cratos?
<shipcode> his my private bot
<bobJabba> GreenCloud, kala ko natulog ka na haha
<shipcode> crAt0s @linuxhelp
<crAt0s> [@-----[Linux Help]-----@] 
<crAt0s> !bot @ Dir where you are : pwd
<crAt0s> !bot @ Start a Perl file : perl file.pl
<crAt0s> !bot @ Go back from dir : cd ..
<crAt0s> !bot @ Force to Remove a file/dir : rm -rf file/dir;ls -la
<crAt0s> !bot @ Show all files/dir with permissions : ls -lia
<crAt0s> !bot @ Find config.inc.php files : find / -type f -name config.inc.php
<crAt0s> !bot @ Find all writable folders and files : find / -perm -2 -ls
<crAt0s> !bot @ Find all .htpasswd files : find / -type f -name .htpasswd
<GreenCloud> lumabas lng ako saglit
<crAt0s> !bot @ Find all service.pwd files : find / -type f -name service.pwd
<bobJabba> si lubotu2 din pala bot lol
<shipcode> uname -a > for getting info dude
<bobJabba> I also want my own bot
<bobJabba> JabbaBot @washtheplates
<shipcode> System type
<bobJabba> JabbaBot @ironclothes
<bobJabba> shipcode ah, thanks :D kelangan ko pa ng practice :/
<shipcode> crAt0s ls
<crAt0s> COPYRIGHT
<crAt0s> bin
<crAt0s> boot
<crAt0s> compat
<crAt0s> dev
<crAt0s> entropy
<crAt0s> etc
<crAt0s> home
<crAt0s> lib
<crAt0s> libexec
<crAt0s> media
<crAt0s> mnt
<crAt0s> proc
<crAt0s> rescue
<shipcode> ls > list directory 
<bobJabba> ls, cp, rm, cd alam ko... yay
<shipcode> crAt0s cat /etc/issue
<crAt0s> cat: /etc/issue: No such file or directory
<bobJabba> I'm reading: Demystifying Backdoor Shells and IRC Bots: The Risk… -by shipcode, woot!
<shipcode> wla pang issue
<bobJabba> cat = catenate? tama ba?
<shipcode> yep
<shipcode> tignan mo to bro
<shipcode> crat0s @portscan 124.107.240.109
 * bobJabba abang
<shipcode> crAt0s @portscan 124.107.240.109
<crAt0s> [@Port-Scanner] Scanning for open ports on 124.107.240.109  started .
<shipcode> may scanner sya
<crAt0s> [@Port-Scanner] No open ports foundend.
<shipcode> but no ports found
<shipcode> lol
<shipcode> coz
<shipcode> blocked ;)
<bobJabba> hahaha ayos!
<bobJabba> nakaka scan siya ng ports ng kahit anong IP or yung mga connected lang dito sa channel/IRC?
<shipcode> kahit ano
<bobJabba> Aaaah! Nice \m/
<GreenCloud> ;/
<shipcode> its like an nmap actually
<bobJabba> yeah
<shipcode> btw how old are u bob?
<bobJabba> bata pa ako... lol
<GreenCloud> haha...
<bobJabba> sa isip... pero sa katawan... ibang usapan na yan lol
<shipcode> lolz
<shipcode> seriously )
<bobJabba> na-insecure ako bigla kasi sabi mo studyante ka pa eh hahaha
<bobJabba> *ubo*ubo*32*ubo*ubo
<shipcode> lolz
<GreenCloud> sabihin mo n sir... bulong mo n lng...
<shipcode> wew
<GreenCloud> ;)
<bobJabba> yoko nga... na-ubo nga ako eh hahaha
<shipcode> kala ko college din kayo...gimmick sana tau eh sa skul namin
<shipcode> invitational talks and classes
<bobJabba> ang layo mo eh
<shipcode> yeah that's the disadvantage
<bobJabba> Kami ni GreenCloud magkalapit lang
<bobJabba> pero si Greencloud mahilig sa college lol
<shipcode> pero ROOTCON cebu is near na. d ba kau nagpareg?
<bobJabba> Kung dito lang sana yan, aattend ako via backdoor ng hotel lol
<bobJabba> Oops, andito ba si Semprix? Baka i-ban ako sa mga Rootcon
<bobJabba> Joke lang yung backdoor ha...
<bobJabba> <-- paranoid
<shipcode> si semprix is a cebuano
<shipcode> and then nag work sya sa HP now
<shipcode> nagkita nba kau?
<bobJabba> Di pa... sa Twitter lang
<shipcode> ah
<bobJabba> Gusto nga daw sana niya pumunta sa InfoLeak meet on Sunday kaso malayo daw sa kanila
<shipcode> he gave a talk during Tech Talks d2 sa cebu.. he installed metasploit on his iphone 
<shipcode> then we had a meeting w/ d incoming event
<bobJabba> Ah oo, nabasa ko nga yung announcement niya na yon.
<bobJabba> newbie alert: ano yung metasploit?
<shipcode> isang open source na pentesting tool..pre-installed na sa backtrack
<shipcode> http://www.metasploit.com/
<bobJabba> oooh, checking it now :)
<shipcode> its not a script kiddie tool coz u need to understand the coding
<shipcode> and the framework itself
<GreenCloud> hindi ako mahilig sa college... ung college mahilig sakin... hehe
<bobJabba> GreenCloud - College girls? In denial! hahah
<GreenCloud> wahahaha...
<shipcode> btw what do u guys do
<shipcode> do u also pentest?
<bobJabba> <-- newbie
<shipcode> nagjojoke
<shipcode> nag establish ng infoleak > not a newbie mindset
<bobJabba> but it's an addict's mindset lol
<shipcode> u guys know anonymous ryt?
<shipcode> and the antisec?
<shipcode> and lulzsec?
<bobJabba> yep. anon ka?
<shipcode> no uh
<shipcode> reformed defacer
<shipcode> not a defacer anymore
<shipcode> exaggerated na mga anons
<shipcode> mas magaling pa rin ang soldierx
<bobJabba> lol
<shipcode> tahimik pero magaling
<bobJabba> yeah, tahimik nga, I've never heard of them... Google ko mamaya
<bobJabba> :D
<bobJabba> Anon sobrang ingay. Pati sa Twitter
<shipcode> coz they want to be famous
<shipcode> kaya na dox
<shipcode> lolz
<shipcode> na dox tuloy mga infos nila
<shipcode> Topiary got bailed
<shipcode> etc etc
<shipcode> Sabu in defcon etc etc
<bobJabba> oo nga hahaha
<shipcode> maingay
<shipcode> d nman
<shipcode> gnyan ang mga magagaling
<bobJabba> Si Sabu ba nahuli sa Defcon?
<shipcode> underground groups are not meant to be known
<shipcode> <bobJabba> Si Sabu ba nahuli sa Defcon? > hini
<shipcode> hindi*
<bobJabba> OK, yun din alam ko eh
<GreenCloud> how about u shipcode ? what do u do ?
<shipcode> study n school =)
<GreenCloud> oh stude!!
<shipcode> then blog in ROOTCON
<shipcode> ganun lang ;)
<bobJabba> sa pm na lang yung ibang pinaggagagawa niya lol
<bobJabba> di pwede pagsabi dito hahaha joke
<shipcode> then there's this anon ph also > http://www.facebook.com/AnonymousPH?ref=ts
<bobJabba> huh
<bobJabba> Official pa lol
<shipcode> d yan 22o
<shipcode> hehe
<shipcode> but wag mo sabihin
<shipcode> may pinatatama sila nyan
<shipcode> its just between me and d admin of the page ;)
<bobJabba> and us lol
<bobJabba> pero may nakita ako iba pang Anon PH page
<shipcode> correct
<shipcode> oo
<shipcode> iba din yun bob
<shipcode> yun ang 22o
<shipcode> lolz
<bobJabba> lol
<shipcode> pero mas marami sa fake na anon ph kasi mas magaling ang fake
<shipcode> kasi
<shipcode> pinatatamaan nila mga philkers na feeling l337 at mga anon ph na feeling h4xor just for defacng website
<shipcode> which in fact they can't even root a box with their own 0 day sploit
<shipcode> kaya ganun
<shipcode> but these guys are teenagers
<bobJabba> ah mga ka-age ko pala
<shipcode> tignan mo dox ni n1tr0b
<bobJabba> san dox niya?
<shipcode> http://secure.k5.com.au/K5/signup/images/n1tr0b0wned.txt
<shipcode> teka upload ko dox ng lulzsec ha 
<shipcode> for info only
<shipcode> pero d ako nag dox kay n1tr0b ha kasi d ako anon ph
<bobJabba> nakita ko yung ibang dox ng lulzsec sa web ninjas
<shipcode> ah I see
<shipcode> ito
<shipcode> from
<shipcode> a-team
<shipcode> chat logs
<shipcode> and more infos about lulzsec
<shipcode> iba to
<shipcode> xclusive
<bobJabba> game
<bobJabba> kita ko pic ni n1tr0b lol
<bobJabba> natakot ako lol
<shipcode> scanning my backups
<shipcode> lolz
<shipcode> saan na yun
<bobJabba> haha sige lang, brb muna ako. kain!
<GreenCloud> shipcode: do you know how to program in python?
<GreenCloud> shipcode: if i may ask... 
<shipcode> perl lang pre
<shipcode> yung bot ko coded in perl
<shipcode> si crAt0s
<GreenCloud> wow, nice...
<shipcode> crAt0s ls -la
<crAt0s> total 113
<crAt0s> drwxr-xr-x  18 root  wheel      512 Nov 17  2010 .
<crAt0s> drwxr-xr-x  18 root  wheel      512 Nov 17  2010 ..
<crAt0s> -rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      793 Jan  1  2009 .cshrc
<crAt0s> -rw-r--r--   2 root  wheel      260 Jan  1  2009 .profile
<crAt0s> drwxrwxr-x   2 root  operator   512 Feb 19  2009 .snap
<crAt0s> -r--r--r--   1 root  wheel     6192 Jan  1  2009 COPYRIGHT
<crAt0s> drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel     1024 Feb 18  2009 bin
<crAt0s> drwxr-xr-x   8 root  wheel      512 Mar 17 09:20 boot
<crAt0s> lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel       10 Feb 18  2009 compat -> usr/compat
<crAt0s> dr-xr-xr-x   4 root  wheel      512 May 19 18:50 dev
<crAt0s> -rw-------   1 root  wheel     4096 Nov 17  2010 entropy
<crAt0s> drwxr-xr-x  26 root  wheel     2560 Aug 12 04:20 etc
<crAt0s> drwxr-xr-x  33 root  wheel     1024 Jun 27 09:40 home
<shipcode> crAt0s perl -v
<crAt0s> This is perl, v5.8.9 built for i386-freebsd-64int
<crAt0s> (with 1 registered patch, see perl -V for more detail)
<crAt0s> Copyright 1987-2008, Larry Wall
<crAt0s> Perl may be copied only under the terms of either the Artistic License or the
<crAt0s> GNU General Public License, which may be found in the Perl 5 source kit.
<crAt0s> Complete documentation for Perl, including FAQ lists, should be found on
<crAt0s> this system using "man perl" or "perldoc perl".  If you have access to the
<crAt0s> Internet, point your browser at http://www.perl.org/, the Perl Home Page.
<shipcode> http://www.superflap.nl/images/scryptz0.txt >done uploading
<shipcode> chk nyo na bagong dox
<shipcode> Green, are u a python programmer?
<bobJabba> shipcode, backtrack ba gamit mo?
<shipcode> currently using ubuntu 10.04
<shipcode> but i do have bt and kahel os
<shipcode> bt > backtrack
<bobJabba> ah
<shipcode> backtrack and ubuntu have libwww-perl modules pre-installed
<shipcode> cent os doesn't have so you need to yum install it first
<shipcode> freebsd rocks also
<shipcode> cratos is freebsd
<GreenCloud> ;)
<shipcode> crAt0s uname -a
<crAt0s> FreeBSD www127b.sakura.ne.jp 7.1-RELEASE-p15 FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p15 #10: Tue Nov 16 09:48:35 JST 2010     admin@www200.sakura.ne.jp:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SAKURA11S  i386
<shipcode> FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p15
<shipcode> currently running from a website that is freebsd and has perl-libwww
<shipcode> semprix is a contributor of fREebsd
<bobJabba> tama ba ako when I say you can't compile/run perl scripts without perl-libwww?
<shipcode> nope
<bobJabba> shipcode> semprix is a contributor of fREebsd -ah talaga? nice
<bobJabba> so para saan ang perl-libwww?
<shipcode> ang perl-libwww is for http connection
<shipcode> usually used for IRC
<shipcode> bots ;)
<shipcode> crAt0s @udpflood 1.1 65000 1
<crAt0s> |.:UDP DDoS:.| Attacking  1.1  with  65000  Kb Packets for  1  seconds.
<crAt0s> [@UDP-DDos] Results 0 Kb in 1 seconds to 1.1.
<shipcode> lolz
<shipcode> ddos sucks
<shipcode> but does work
<shipcode> especially if u have a lot of botnets
<shipcode> to date maeego os only have python =)
<shipcode> then adroid is java
<shipcode> kaya lang next yr pa java ko
<shipcode> coz 1st yr pa ako
<bobJabba> ano course?
<GreenCloud> no bad for a freshman ;) salute!!!
<shipcode> advance diploma in programming
<bobJabba> oo nga, agree ako kay GreenCloud! Salut!
<GreenCloud> i see
<shipcode> 2 yr course lang sya
<shipcode> but before course ko dati is ab philo
<shipcode> then nag stop ako after 2 yrs
<shipcode> then shift kaagad
<shipcode> uhhhh i miss my ab philo
<shipcode> wag salute po
<shipcode> lolz
<GreenCloud> masanay k n.. hehe
<shipcode> yep bon.semprix is a contributor of freebsd
<shipcode> 2 silang pinoy na contributor sa freebsd
<bobJabba> Mano na lang, kung ayaw mo salute lol pili ka
<bobJabba> Sino yung isang contributor sa FreeBSD na pinoy?
<GreenCloud> hahaha...iba k talaga sir bob...pang pinoy henyo!!!
<GreenCloud> i salute to you too...
<shipcode> kalimutan ko
<bobJabba> Di ba comedy show ang Pinoy Henyo?
<shipcode> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/contributors/contrib-additional.html > search nyo dyan Dax Labrador(aka semprix)
<shipcode> kalimutan ko sino yung isang pinoy dyan
<GreenCloud> yup... parang ganon... main dish comedy, side dish katatawanan
<shipcode> basta sabi ni dax d rn nya dax kilala
<bobJabba> GreenCloud - Langya lol
<shipcode> <bobJabba> Mano na lang, kung ayaw mo salute lol pili ka > lolz amp
<bobJabba> Astig si Semprix ah. Siya ba founder ng Rootcon?
<bobJabba> Shipcode I think I'm viewing your photos sa FB mo... hehe
<shipcode> d yun fb ko
<shipcode> yung photos inupload yan ni sir jonel , isa sa mga head ng cebu linux user grp
<shipcode> then also semprix is the founder
<shipcode> of rootcon
<GreenCloud> cebuano k b shipcode?
<shipcode> yep
<GreenCloud> hehe...pastilan...cebuano diay k...
<shipcode> natural
<GreenCloud> mao diay!
<shipcode> kayata gud
<shipcode> lolz
<bobJabba> ang alam ko lang na Cebuano term yung "bai"
<GreenCloud> it's good to know..
<bobJabba> lol
<shipcode> bai > friend
<shipcode> hehe
<bobJabba> yep, yun lang alam ko lol
<GreenCloud> hindi talaga ko cebuano but im fluent in cebuano... and other dialects
<shipcode> ah I see...ang cool mo nman Green
<shipcode> hehe
<GreenCloud> i used to be laagan...
<GreenCloud> bobJabba: laagan = gala
<GreenCloud> now you know 2 words...
<shipcode> haha
<bobJabba> haha nice, now I know 2 words lol
<shipcode> lol
<bobJabba> parehas pa tayo iniisip
<shipcode> ayos ah
<bobJabba> sabi nga nila
<bobJabba> great minds think like me
<bobJabba> or something to that effect...
<GreenCloud> whahahahah... LOL :))
<bobJabba> lol
<bobJabba> brb mga idol
<GreenCloud> cge sir... patulog k n b?
<GreenCloud> asa diay k sa cebu sir shipcode
<GreenCloud> ??
<shipcode> consolacion bai
<GreenCloud> consolacion... duol b n sa banilad
<shipcode> python programmer diay ka?
<shipcode> dili man
<GreenCloud> pano mo nalaman
<shipcode> wla lang
<GreenCloud> pero hindi ako magaling
<shipcode> kasi nag ask ka eh
<shipcode> kung marunong ba ako sa pyth0n?
<GreenCloud> hehe...sakpan diay ko
<shipcode> cool din kasi python
<GreenCloud> hobbyist python programmer r ko bai...
<shipcode> tapos yung banilad malau yan sa consolacion bat dyan ako nag work dati as tech support agent for just 2 months
<shipcode> cool ah
<shipcode> sa teletech
<shipcode> ako nag work dati
<GreenCloud> ah talaga...nag-aral naman ako sa UC
<shipcode> haha
<shipcode> nice
<GreenCloud> pero quick-cource lng ng business entrepreneurship...
<shipcode> i mean 4 months pla ako nag work
<shipcode> dun
<shipcode> tapos
<shipcode> may conflict kasi sa skul
<shipcode> kaya quit ako
<GreenCloud> i see...
<GreenCloud> matagal k n perl programmer?
<shipcode> mka stress man gud kaau
<shipcode> hindi
<shipcode> bago pa
<GreenCloud> bisag unsa nga work stress jud kaau
<shipcode> modfy etc
<GreenCloud> nice...
<shipcode> bag o plang
<shipcode> ko sa perl
<shipcode> but kat on kat on
<shipcode> kay wla man gud sa skul perl programming
<GreenCloud> hahaha
<shipcode> bale self study
<GreenCloud> mao gyud
<shipcode> nahan unta ko
<shipcode> naa ba
<shipcode> like python
<shipcode> asa ka nag skul sa python bai?
<GreenCloud> ako rin nga programmer ko pero ung mga alam ko hindi ko naman natutunan sa skul
<shipcode> cool
<GreenCloud> nong nag-aaral ako they taught us cobol, foxpro, etc....
<shipcode> wow nman
<GreenCloud> ngayon tanungin mo ko kung alam ko p mga un... HINDI NA!!!
<shipcode> may cobol pa
<bobJabba> back. di kaya ng powers ni google pinagsasasabi niyo... pero parang naintindihan ko lang pinaguusapan niyo kung anong programming language ang pinagaralan niyo sa school haha
<shipcode> lolz
<GreenCloud> ok... back to earth for bobJabba 
<shipcode> hehe
<bobJabba> lol
<bobJabba> gutom parin ako hahaha kakabitin naman kinain ko kanina...
<shipcode> sa backtrack may python na daan
<shipcode> aus kaau
<bobJabba> teka, OK ba python?
<GreenCloud> the best for me...
<shipcode> oo nman
<shipcode> cool yan
<shipcode> gusto ko rin itry yan
<shipcode> ang python
<shipcode> but still need to study more on perl
<bobJabba> GreenCloud, may preferred website ka ba on Python?
<GreenCloud> bobJabba: imagin this: python is the primary programming language used by Google... 
<shipcode> si cr4tos medyo modify ko muna sya sa mga resources ko
<bobJabba> Ooooooh! Sige, mapag-aralan nga lol
<GreenCloud> you can start with python.com.... 
<GreenCloud> nope!!! not that my BAD... python.org
<shipcode> sir bob tapos muna basahin presentation ko?
<bobJabba> ay yan na nga sinasabi ko. sabi sayo Cloud may AD/HD yata ako... Shipcode, di pa. Medyo nagtrabaho ako ng konti eh... just enough para isipin na busy ako lol joke
<shipcode> ahw ok
<shipcode> programmer ka din ba sir bob?
<bobJabba> tapusin ko ngayon idol
<GreenCloud> shipcode: are you applying for a job kay sir bob?
<GreenCloud> ako rin!!! 
<bobJabba> feeling web developer
<shipcode> hindi eh
<shipcode> wla muna ako tym for job
<shipcode> kasi busy sa skul
<GreenCloud> ah ok... mas importante yan...
<shipcode> ano ba current jobs available sir bob?
<shipcode> may SEO ba at freelancer?
<bobJabba> haha wala freelancer lang ako...
<bobJabba> tapos ko na presentation. astig! :D \m/
<GreenCloud> bobJabba: freelance web programmer? wow... same here...
<bobJabba> GreenCloud: ako feeling lang lol pero teka, so sanay na sanay ka sa GIMP?
<GreenCloud> slight lng sir...
<shipcode> binasa nya lang presentation ko sa isang linux na gathering na event
<GreenCloud> shipcode: i see... kala ko applyan n hehe..
<GreenCloud> moapil unta ko...
<bobJabba> Cloud, idownload mo din ang presentation ni Shipcode
<GreenCloud> ok, link ???
<shipcode> lolz
<bobJabba> http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/ce-gnu-lug/message/10195
<GreenCloud> on it!
<bobJabba> tas ipa-video conference natin si Shipcode, para explain niya presentation...
<shipcode> lulz
<bobJabba> shy daw kasi siya sa malalaking audience...
<bobJabba> so 2 lang tayo
<bobJabba> malaki lang sakin tiyan ko
<shipcode> tapos ko na na present yan
<shipcode> lolz
<bobJabba> Replay lol
<shipcode> lolz
<shipcode> inom muna ice tea
<shipcode> brb
<shipcode> lol
<GreenCloud> shipcode!! shipcode!! shipcode!!
<bobJabba> teka, off-topic muna. Cloud, Python 3 is still in development, pero dun ba dapat ako mag-umpisa?
<GreenCloud> the best and mostly used is 2.5 and 2.6
<bobJabba> BUT, --yun nga, mas ginagamit pa ngayon is Python 2...
<GreenCloud> 3 is a little bit different...
<GreenCloud> yes sir...
<bobJabba> Di daw magiging backward compatible ang 3 eh...
<bobJabba> Ah bahala na nga. Siguro naman kung sanay nako sa 2 madali lang mag-adapt sa 3
<bobJabba> OK, back on topic... balik kay Shipcode
<bobJabba> Shipcode! Shipcode! Shipcode! 
<bobJabba> lol
<GreenCloud> the only big difference is coding standards... like codes written for 2+ would usually generate bugs in 3
<shipcode> wew
<bobJabba> hmm
<bobJabba> sige, bahala na nga kasi kelangan ko na mag logout
<bobJabba> may nagagalit na dito lol
<bobJabba> talk to you guys tomorrow
<shipcode> hindi nman
<shipcode> lolz
<bobJabba> shipcode, hindi ikaw
<shipcode> ay kala ko ako
<bobJabba> ibig ko sabihin dito = sa likod ko
<bobJabba> lol
<GreenCloud> ngek!...
<bobJabba> kaya good night and see ya tomorrow
<shipcode> ah hehe
<shipcode> sige
<bobJabba> Sunday ha attend kayo lol
<bobJabba> good night
<GreenCloud> night sir!
<shipcode> lolz nsa cebu nga ako eh
<shipcode> lau nman
<GreenCloud> way pinugsanay di b? hehe
<shipcode> lol
<shipcode> bka gusto mo mag laro sa backdoor shell bai > http://arv.sk/projectx.php
<shipcode> yan ginawa ko sa presentation
<GreenCloud> cge daw beh....
<shipcode> yan prinesent ko na shell
<shipcode> jalankan means > execute
<shipcode> indonesian an coder nyan si Vrs-hCk from idonsian coder team
<shipcode> ngayon parang patay na yan grupo na yan
<GreenCloud> ...hehehe... parang patay... iba k freshman!!!
<shipcode> lolz
<GreenCloud> parang natutulog lng n grupo diay
<shipcode> oo
<shipcode> amd64-freebsd ang webhost nyan ng arv.sk
<shipcode> lol
<shipcode> pwede mo laruin ang index
<shipcode> may ruby yan
<shipcode> at perl
<shipcode> ruby 1.8.7 (2009-12-24 patchlevel 248) [amd64-freebsd8]
<shipcode> perl, v5.10.1 (*) built for amd64-freebsd
<shipcode> thus pwede mo mpagana isang IRC bot dyan
<GreenCloud> wow...astig
<shipcode> dyan ihost
<shipcode> may irurun ako dyan ha
<GreenCloud> ruby is one good language too...
<shipcode> yeah
<shipcode> sabi nila
<shipcode> kaya lang wla akong alam sa ruby
<shipcode> yan na
<shipcode> lolz
<shipcode> FedAgent ruby -v
<FedAgent> ruby 1.8.7 (2009-12-24 patchlevel 248) [amd64-freebsd8]
<shipcode> FedAgent ls -la
<FedAgent> total 1101
<FedAgent> drwxr-xr-x   8 0  wheel      512 Nov  8  2010 .
<FedAgent> drwxr-xr-x   8 0  wheel      512 Nov  8  2010 ..
<FedAgent> lrwxr-xr-x   1 0  wheel       14 Mar  2  2010 bin -> /usr/local/bin
<FedAgent> dr-xr-xr-x   5 0  wheel      512 Jun 27 00:41 dev
<FedAgent> lrwxr-xr-x   1 0  wheel       14 Mar  2  2010 etc -> /usr/local/etc
<FedAgent> dr-xr-x---   4 0  apache     512 Mar 23  2010 home
<FedAgent> lrwxr-xr-x   1 0  wheel       14 Mar  2  2010 lib -> /usr/local/lib
<FedAgent> lrwxr-xr-x   1 0  wheel       12 Mar  2  2010 libexec -> /usr/libexec
<FedAgent> drwxrwxrwt   2 0  wheel   515584 Aug 12 20:11 tmp
<FedAgent> drwxr-xr-x   4 0  wheel      512 Apr 14  2010 usr
<FedAgent> drwxr-xr-x   5 0  wheel      512 Apr 28  2010 var
<FedAgent> drwxr-xr-x  31 0  wheel    12288 Feb  1  2011 www
<shipcode> FedAgent @killme
<shipcode> kang kinsa ng bot ang uban
<shipcode> !bot
<butiki> shipcode: Error: "bot" is not a valid command.
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ph's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<shipcode> info
<shipcode> !help
<butiki> shipcode: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shipcode> !info
<butiki> shipcode: Error: "info" is not a valid command.
<shipcode> lolz
<shipcode> butiki pa name
<butiki> shipcode: Error: "pa" is not a valid command.
<shipcode> nya
<shipcode> butiki help uname -a
<butiki> shipcode: Error: There is no command "uname a".
<shipcode> lolz
<shipcode> ambot aning bota uie
<GreenCloud> LOL
<shipcode> hehe kayasa aning bot pud nila oh..cool pud ba pero wa ko sabot
<shipcode> crAt0s ruby -v
<crAt0s> ruby 1.8.7 (2009-12-24 patchlevel 248) [i386-freebsd7]
<GreenCloud> shipcode: hehe... are you trying to run 'uname -a' in irc? ? 
<shipcode> crAt0s uname -a
<crAt0s> FreeBSD www127b.sakura.ne.jp 7.1-RELEASE-p15 FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p15 #10: Tue Nov 16 09:48:35 JST 2010     admin@www200.sakura.ne.jp:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SAKURA11S  i386
<shipcode> hehe ok nman
<shipcode> sa bot nako
<GreenCloud> ah ok...
<shipcode> ab nako sa ilang bot naa pay system info
<GreenCloud> shipcode: freebsd b gamit mo?
<shipcode> hehe ;)
<shipcode> oo
<shipcode> og ubuntu
<shipcode> og backtrack
<GreenCloud> tri-boot?
<GreenCloud> nerd!!!
<GreenCloud> ;)
<shipcode> dili pud
<shipcode> naa sa uban desktop nako na karaan
<shipcode> mga gipang donate
<shipcode> sa office sa ako papa
<shipcode> =)
<shipcode> pero naa koy dual boot
<shipcode> before ako pentium 4 nka tri-boot
<shipcode> then ako gi reformat lolz, gi dual ra nako
<shipcode> chuie man kaau gud freebsd labe na mao ni ila model > http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/39942_424917369089_720759089_4528854_3815124_n.jpg
<GreenCloud> next month pag makapalit kog another 1TB hdd mag tri boot pud ko...
<shipcode> haha nice
<GreenCloud> hehe...murag si leah dizon man n... ;
<shipcode> lage
<GreenCloud> unswa!!!
<shipcode> si leah dizon na
<shipcode> hehe
<shipcode> yey freebsd
<GreenCloud> soon mag freebsd rin ako...
<shipcode> cool =)
<shipcode> dahil kay leah dizon ba?
<GreenCloud> yup!!!
<GreenCloud> im inspired now!
<shipcode> haha
<shipcode> lolz
<GreenCloud> and maybe i should buy 2tb hdd...
<GreenCloud> so i can store million leah pics... hehe
<shipcode> haha
<shipcode> bai
<shipcode> tulog sa ko
<shipcode> hehe
<shipcode> bye
<shipcode> ingatz
<shipcode> saludo jud ko nimo pud bai
<shipcode> kay python
<shipcode> rock n roll kaau ng python
<GreenCloud> salamat kaau bai
<GreenCloud> see you around!
<GreenCloud> auau!!!
<shipcode> kaw pud bai
<shipcode> dri nako mag tambayan pud
<shipcode> kay cool kaau mga tawo
<shipcode> kapoyan ko usahay sigeg storya sa mga foreigner na d ko ka gets sa ila mga xpressions labi na sa mga tga annonet na server
<shipcode> sa dalnet dghan pud pinoy did2
<shipcode> rock n roll kaau lage
<shipcode> k bye
#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-13
<GreenCloud> buenos dias amigos!!!
<Knightlust> crAt0s? bot>
<bobJabba> wazzaaaap mga adik
<bobJabba> GreenCloud, walang tulugan? lol
<GreenCloud> hehehe
<GreenCloud> gising k n!
<GreenCloud> ready n for tomorrow?
<shipcode> sup
<bobJabba> Hey hey
<shipcode> hehe
<bobJabba> Cloud, ano nga, di ka natulog?
<shipcode> may channel din ako sa irc.dal.net w/c is #buhaypirata
<GreenCloud> nakatulog naman kahit papano.. hehe
<bobJabba> Dynasour nawawala si Cratos ah... puyat ba siya?
<GreenCloud> SHIPCODE!!!!!!!!!!!
<shipcode> dnc ko
<bobJabba> #buhaypirata hahaha
<shipcode> oo
<shipcode> torrent site yan
<bobJabba> ay nakalimutan ko!
<shipcode> isa ako sa mga admin
 * bobJabba mano kay Shipcode
<shipcode> buhaypirata.net > torrent site
 * shipcode lolz
<bobJabba> ah check ko nga yan
<bobJabba> Gumagamit ba kayong TOR?
<shipcode> oo
<shipcode> pero mas gusto ko ssh na tunnel
<GreenCloud> i agree with shipcode 
<shipcode> chained kasi tong ip ko > 66.110.203.254
<shipcode> not the real host :D
<bobJabba> Pano magsetup niyan?
<bobJabba> <-- newbie
<GreenCloud> tor os ssh
<shipcode> putty
<GreenCloud> hahahahha
<shipcode> or any ssh client will do
<bobJabba> ssh. Naka-Tor nako sa FF ko...
<bobJabba> Been reading not good stuff about Tor + Xchat
<GreenCloud> pede mo rin apply ang tor system-wide
<bobJabba> Pano?
<bobJabba> Papa Shipcode, DVD copy ba mga movies dito sa Buhay Pirata? lol
<GreenCloud> bobJabba: system -> preference -> network proxy
<bobJabba> ok teka check ko
<GreenCloud> bobJabba: so you dont have to toggle tor in ff
<GreenCloud> just leave it with the X and you're good to go
<bobJabba> Ah good... teka kunin ko lang details from the Tor site... 
<bobJabba> sa Manual Proxy Config no?
<shipcode> may mga dvd copy may mga cam rip then. tignan mo sa mga screenshots at mga torrent details
<bobJabba> sa gabi ko yata dapat tignan ito... may mga nakakasira ng virgin eyes ko!
<shipcode> lolz
<GreenCloud> yes sir
<GreenCloud> bobJabba: virgin eyes... hahahaha... salute!!!
<bobJabba> natatakot ako tignan eh... baka masira pagka-inosente ko
<shipcode> haha
<shipcode> may mga x nga dyan at r..pero may mga hollywood movies din..pinoy torrent site kasi yan
<shipcode> we have our own seedbox kaya mabilis dyan
<bobJabba> sige, register ako tonight
<bobJabba> killing time lang ako kasi aalis kami ng mga 2/2:30
<shipcode> haha
<GreenCloud> no problem sir bob
<shipcode> ako mmya may practice kami sa basketball ..nag prepare kami para sa interschool sports fest sa lahat ng informatics na branch ng cebu
<shipcode> 5:30 din alis ko mmya
<bobJabba> Uy good luck sa sports fest
<bobJabba> Shipcode - Pag wala na tayo uubusin ni Cloud yung mga nakakasira ng virgin eyes sa Buhay Pirata
<bobJabba> Pero ok lang din para mas mabilis ang seeding.
<shipcode> haha
<shipcode> thnks
<GreenCloud> hhehe
<bobJabba> What the heck... kelangan ko pa install Vidalia?!
<bobJabba> <-- tamad lol
<GreenCloud> lol...
<bobJabba> NEWBIE ALERT: GreenCloud, pwede bang SOCKS host lang ang lagyan ko?
<GreenCloud> hehe...pede...pero i suggest apply to all mo n lng...
<GreenCloud> to install vidalia naman try mo: sudo apt-get install vidalia
<GreenCloud> i think meron din non sa ubuntu software center
<bobJabba> sige na nga, install ko na nga vidalia lol
<GreenCloud> hehe
<GreenCloud> napilitan... ;)
<bobJabba> Hahaha o nga eh :P May lumabas na "Ubuntu User" magazine sa search ko, $15! Di na, sa Full Circle na lang ako :D
<GreenCloud> hehe...i agree
<bobJabba> Si Shipcode biglang tumahimik... busy siguro sa Buhay Pirata... *kindat*
<shipcode> lolz
<shipcode> nag sosound trip ako
<bobJabba> lol
<GreenCloud> tama...ung porn may sound naman un ah... hehe
<bobJabba> hahahahahahhaha
<shipcode> hehe
<shipcode> nakikinig ako limp bizkit now ;)
<bobJabba> Mukhang hardcore yang pinapanood mo ah
<bobJabba> lol
<GreenCloud> cge n nga...limp bizkit n nga kung limp bizkit... lol
<bobJabba> GreenCloud, check ko ba ang setting na "My ISP blocks connections to the Tor network"?
<shipcode> lolz
<GreenCloud> no sir bob...
<bobJabba> Wag mo ako tawaging "sir" di bagay sakin nakakahiya...
<bobJabba> Just call me "Master"
<bobJabba> lol
<GreenCloud> ok web master
<bobJabba> May Polipo pa pala :/
<GreenCloud> bobJabba: to check if its already system wide, open terminal sir and then type: curl ifconfig.me
<shipcode> fallout boy muna sound trip
<GreenCloud> yes bossing, install mo rin polipo
<GreenCloud> pero mabilis lng naman install nyan
<bobJabba> ok install ko muna polipo kasi IP ko parin ang lumalabas
<bobJabba> Shipcode - Pantera
<GreenCloud> then to apply the app sir: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<shipcode> Pantera -Cowboys from hell
<GreenCloud> nice
<bobJabba> Cloud - After ng restart, what next?
<GreenCloud> bobJabba: curl ifconfig.me
<GreenCloud> to check sir...
<bobJabba> Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces
<GreenCloud> ok, try mo sir force-restart
<bobJabba> STOP and START yata dapat... trying again
<GreenCloud> force-reload pala bossing
<GreenCloud> sorry my bad!!
<bobJabba> hehe no prob, sige try ko ulit
<bobJabba>  * Running /etc/init.d/networking force-reload is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces
<bobJabba>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...
<bobJabba> Hindi kaya ito: sudo /etc/init.d/tor stop
<bobJabba> sudo /etc/init.d/polipo stop
<bobJabba> sudo /etc/init.d/polipo start
<bobJabba> ?
<GreenCloud> pala sir kelangan mo rin reconfigure muna polipo mo... sudo gedit /etc/polipo/config
<GreenCloud> then . . .
<GreenCloud> palitan mo sir ung buong content ng polipo config with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/664741/
<bobJabba> ok... try ko
<GreenCloud> then your proxy settings that should be applied system-wide should be 127.0.0.1:8118
<GreenCloud> you can make a backup of your polipo config file just in case
<GreenCloud> then open mo rin ung privoxy config mo: sudo gedit /etc/privoxy/config
<GreenCloud> the add this line at the end of the file contents: forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 .
<GreenCloud> bobJabba: (dont forget the ending dot ( .)) ... very important
<GreenCloud> without the ending it wont work...
<bobJabba> ok
<GreenCloud> mamaya i will write a blog entry for this, para ma-review mo ung buong details sir...
<GreenCloud> we're kinda hanging up in between steps kasi e...
<GreenCloud> para mas klaro...
<shipcode> superheroes 2011> http://buhaypirata.net/details.php?id=1668
<bobJabba> GreenCloud - OK na lahat ng steps... then do I do these commands:
<bobJabba> sudo /etc/init.d/tor stop
<bobJabba> sudo /etc/init.d/polipo stop
<bobJabba> sudo /etc/init.d/polipo start
<bobJabba> ??
 * shipcode currently listening to New Found Glory -Dressed to Kill
<bobJabba> tinulugan nako lol
<shipcode> lolz
 * shipcode its not about the ride, its the rider
<GreenCloud> sorry sir, bumili lng ako ng ulam sa labas
<shipcode> hehe
<shipcode> d nka tunnel ah
<shipcode> delikado yan
<shipcode> pag d nka tunnel
<shipcode> tapos pumunta sa dalnet
<GreenCloud> ano balita sir
<GreenCloud> ? ? ?
<shipcode> sino gusto mag apply as blogger ng rootcon pm me
<shipcode> technical blogger need nmin
<shipcode> who wants to apply just pm me guys
<shipcode> and u will be part of the goons of ROOTCON then
<bobJabba> ako apply ako blogger ng rootcon lol
<shipcode> some of the blogs I wrote > http://blog.rootcon.org/2011/07/backtrack-5-r1-to-be-released-on-august.html
<bobJabba> teka, kelangan ko na umalis. talk to you guys later
<shipcode> ok
<shipcode> http://blog.rootcon.org/2011/07/linux-30-kernel-released-linux-30c.html
<bobJabba> Shipcode - kung pwede newbie mag-apply apply talaga ako... learning experience sa akin lol tho I blog
<bobJabba> o bye na, later.
<shipcode> http://blog.rootcon.org/2011/07/artificial-lurkers-of-irc.html
<shipcode> http://blog.rootcon.org/2011/07/philippine-congress-hacked-by-bashcrew.html
<shipcode> yeah
<shipcode> bsan kinsan
<shipcode> bsan kinsa
<shipcode> amo man i review an blog content
<shipcode> ikaw sir Green d ka moapply
<GreenCloud> pede ghapon
<GreenCloud> unsay buhaton diay..
<GreenCloud> basta di lang moatubang sa firing squad ok ako jan... lol
<shipcode> well
<shipcode> u will blog about technical stuffs
<shipcode> like
<shipcode> the recent Operation Shady Rat
<shipcode> Ubuntu thingy
<shipcode> FREEBSD thingy
<shipcode> Lulzsec hackapades
<shipcode> etc etc
<shipcode> hehehe mga hacking incidents /etc/ 
<GreenCloud> ah ok... goodie!
<GreenCloud> nawala n si mr bob!
<shipcode> oo nga eh
<shipcode> may ibloblog ako
<shipcode> ha
<shipcode> about
<shipcode> Vatican
<shipcode> wait mo
<GreenCloud> ok cge mukhang exciting yan
<shipcode> http://blog.rootcon.org/2011/08/vatican-library-uses-linux-and-unix.html
<shipcode> done
<shipcode> ok ra ba blog nako sir?
<GreenCloud> bossing ship-bob!!!
<bobJabba> Wazzaaaaaaaaaap
<GreenCloud> sir!
<bobJabba> Ay nabuhay si idol
<bobJabba> Hugas ka muna kamay lol
<GreenCloud> oo nga e...sarap magkamay pag masarap ulam...
<GreenCloud> pero tapos n sir...
<bobJabba> hahaha
<bobJabba> Di na nga ako hihirit baka biglang palitan ang nick ko to GreenMind.
<GreenCloud> binaklas ko kanina pc ko...bumigay power supply ko...
<GreenCloud> nag general cleaning n rin ako hehe
<bobJabba> nagpalit ka power supply?
<GreenCloud> yes sir
<GreenCloud> my reserve naman ako ng mga hardware ko....
<bobJabba> haha ayos
<bobJabba> sayo na lang kaya ako bumili ng pyesa? baka mas mura
<GreenCloud> just in case bumisita ulit si pareng ondoy...hehe
<bobJabba> binaha ba kayo diyan?
<GreenCloud> hehe...not for sale sir...sensya n.
<GreenCloud> hindi naman masyado
<GreenCloud> musta tor mo sir... ok n b?
<bobJabba> di pa, late nako nakauwi at may ginagawa pa ako ngayon para bukas hopefully minor revisions na lang
<GreenCloud> web project?
<bobJabba> yep
<bobJabba> so boring lol
<bobJabba> pero kelangang gawin
<GreenCloud> so marunong k rin sa php bossing?
<GreenCloud> ...code from scratch... hehe
<bobJabba> di masyado lol kasi pag php ginagamitan ko na ng wordpress
<GreenCloud> ah ok...ako naman i prefer coding from scratch
<GreenCloud> mas comfortable lng ako
<bobJabba> nung nag-uumpisa ako code from scratch ako, but at the time html pa lang...
<bobJabba> then nung naging hanapbuhay na kelangan na ng tools para mapabilis ang mga projects kaya code editing na lang ako...
<bobJabba> ine-edit ko ang codes na ginagawa ng mga tools kasi minsan damin code na sinisingit kahit di naman kelangan
<bobJabba> itong current project pala static lang and code from scratch... demanding kasi client... di naman magbabayad lol
<GreenCloud> hehehe... may point k don about deadlines... kaya gumawa n lng ako ng sarili kong framework...
<GreenCloud> mas efficient kasi sure ako sa flow at stability ng framework
<bobJabba> yeah... may tama ka nga.
<bobJabba> oh and this particular project iba ang nag-design ng front end, hindi ako
<GreenCloud> i see...
<bobJabba> and ayoko yung sasabihin ko sa designer na hindi dapat ganun ang pag-design niya kasi mahirap i-code... yoko ng ganun
<bobJabba> eh problema lang hindi sanay sa paggawa ng websites ang designer, tho magaling siya but mas sanay siya sa print design
<bobJabba> pero ok lang, it's my own little way of challenging myself lol
<GreenCloud> hehe...designing on different grounds
<GreenCloud> wait lng sir... saglit lng ko...
<GreenCloud> may bilhin lng ko saglit
<GreenCloud> brb ;)
<bobJabba> yes bos
<bobJabba> pasalubong ha
<bobJabba> OK, NEXT! Sino next gusto makipagdaldalan sakin lol
<GreenCloud> haha...wait lng sir...masyado k naman mainipin...
<bobJabba> :D
<bobJabba> Hi Wet
<wet>  hi
<bobJabba> tulog lahat
<GreenCloud> gising p naman...
<GreenCloud> im watching revolution os... pangalawa n ngayon... hehe...
<GreenCloud> sarap ulit ulitin
<GreenCloud> bobJabba: tnx for this vid
<GreenCloud> :D
<shipcode> sup guys
<GreenCloud> hi ship!
<GreenCloud> maaung gabii!
<shipcode> maaung gabie pud
<shipcode> http://blog.rootcon.org/2011/08/vatican-library-uses-linux-and-unix.html
<bobJabba> Hey GreenCloud and Shipcode! Wazzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaapp!
 * bobJabba mano kay Shipcode
<bobJabba> GreenCloud - Diba astig Revolution OS? :D
<shipcode> wew
<shipcode> bob tignan mo blog ko
<bobJabba> copy! loading
<bobJabba> mabilis internet ko...
<GreenCloud> hindi sya astig... it's REVOLUTION... YEAH!!!!
<GreenCloud> ;)
<str0ng> good pm :)
<bobJabba> ito ang pinakamabilis na offer ng pacific.net.ph na dial-up
<bobJabba> hey str0ng
<str0ng> hi..
<GreenCloud> hello malakas!
<str0ng> :)
<str0ng> ano meron? :)
<bobJabba> GreenCloud - haha REVOLUTION! astig din ang intro ni Eric no? "I'm your worst nightmare!"
<GreenCloud> bobJabba: splendid!!!!
<str0ng> :)
<bobJabba> str0ng - wala naman. sali ka lang sa usapan :D lagi kasing patay ang channel na ito, kelangan buhayin
<shipcode> yep
<shipcode> tama
<str0ng> ah ok..
<GreenCloud> tama si sir bobJabba ... 
<str0ng> :)
<shipcode> currently writing my next blog
<shipcode> DOH got pawned again
<str0ng> yeps, nakikisabay nga ako.
<bobJabba> nga pala, I stole an idea (from an old movie I watched recently) to HOPEFULLY help bring Linux (or Ubuntu specifically) to the masses... kaso sa InfoLeak pag-uusapan bukas...
<shipcode> sounds like WikiLeaks
<bobJabba> but hindi ko lang alam kung nasubukan na dati lol
<shipcode> lolz
<bobJabba> bahala na
<GreenCloud> bobJabba: hindi b pede patikin ng konting idea sir
<bobJabba> Shipcode, ginaya ako ni Julian... tinext nga niya ako nagpapaalam eh lol
<str0ng> :)
<GreenCloud> 1 teaspoon lng...
<bobJabba> Punta ka bukas hahahahha
<GreenCloud> hahaha...full sched ko sir...
<bobJabba> ano ba meron bukas? (uzi)
<str0ng> ano topic?
<bobJabba> http://www.infoleak-ph.co.cc/calendar -check here. very loose agenda lang
<bobJabba> kasi first meet up eh
<str0ng> :)
<bobJabba> punta ka str0ng?
<str0ng> bobJabba: san po?
<bobJabba> InfoLeak Introductory Meet-up bukas
<str0ng> ah..
<str0ng> gusto ko sana.. kaso medyo busy..
<bobJabba> ok np
<shipcode> teka
<bobJabba> shipcode, musta praktis?
<shipcode> blog muna ako
 * shipcode brb
<shipcode> bobJabba: ok nman...mag iismall frward ako
<str0ng> ano agenda dun sa meetup?
<bobJabba> "and in a Microsoft environment (virtualized on Linux systems with VMware). " <-- LOL! Ayos!
<str0ng> VMware != Linux :)
<str0ng> though ESX is based on Redhat..
<shipcode> ok lang ba blog ko guys =)
<shipcode> next up is a blog about d website of doh w/c was pawned =)
<bobJabba> hindi ba ibig sabihin niyan is they're running Linux, but running MS via vmware inside Linux?
<bobJabba> Shipcode, ex-seminarian ka?
<str0ng> MS can be run inside ESX
<bobJabba> str0ng - I was commenting on Shipcode's blog post
<str0ng> ok.
<bobJabba> nabasa mo na?
<str0ng> nope
<bobJabba> brb gotta work a bit
<str0ng> alright..
<bobJabba> Shipcode, nice new blog post :D
<shipcode> hhe
<shipcode> still editing it
<str0ng> hmm..
<GreenCloud> shipcode: what's ur blog all about nga pala bai?
<GreenCloud> malakas: gano k n katagal gumagamit ng linux? if i may ask...
<str0ng> GreenCloud: hmm..
<str0ng> GreenCloud: di pa masyadong matagal..
<GreenCloud> makalas: like #years ? ?
<str0ng> hmmm.
<str0ng> basta di pa masyadong matagal..
<str0ng> :)
<GreenCloud> ok, ill that answer as like around 8yrs
<GreenCloud> para safe
<str0ng> hmmm 
<str0ng> would it matter?
<GreenCloud> wla lng curious lng... 
<GreenCloud> kasi bob and i we're discussing about linux dito sa pinas
<shipcode> Green: ito po > http://blog.rootcon.org/2011/08/doh-got-pawned-again-by-filipino.html
<str0ng> ah ok.
<GreenCloud> like kung gano n kaya karami gumagamit, ano distro, etc
<str0ng> ah..
<GreenCloud> shipcode: got it thanks!
<str0ng> so, mga hackers ba kayo dito?
<GreenCloud> no, not exactly... we're simply thinking of ways to make Linux more popular here sa pinas
<GreenCloud> but hacking, back in the 70s and 80s, are good people, hight reputable people...
<GreenCloud> 90s n lng naman nagkaroon ng panget n conotation ung word n hacker...
<GreenCloud> but the real meaning of hackers, really used to be acceptable sa society
<GreenCloud> anyways, are you ? ? ? ? ?
<GreenCloud> shipcode: SALUTE!!!!!
<GreenCloud> nice blog entry
<shipcode> h4xor lol
<shipcode> gangskir lang alam ko
<shipcode> gangster + hacker+ fucker= gangskir
<GreenCloud> shipcode: personal mo b to?
<GreenCloud> i mean sarili mong blog?
<shipcode> nope
<shipcode> its rootcon's blog
<shipcode> i am one of the bloggers of rootcon
<GreenCloud> ahh ok...
<shipcode> 3 kami: semprix,Maxtor aka silver hawk, and me
<shipcode> =)
<GreenCloud> maybe i should sign up, pede b?
<shipcode> of course
<shipcode> email
<shipcode> us @ info@rootcon.org
<GreenCloud> kinsay admin diha?
<shipcode> actually its not a group
<GreenCloud> ikaw??
<shipcode> ROOTCON is a hacker con
<shipcode> nope
<shipcode> semprix is
<shipcode> semprix is the co-founder of ROOTCON
<GreenCloud> i see...
<shipcode> before it was named as DefconPH then naging Pinoygreyhat then naging ROOTCON
<shipcode> its not a group
<shipcode> but a Philippine Hacker Conference
<GreenCloud> nice nice nice ... hacking = good hobby ;)
<shipcode> http://rootcon.org/ > chk this
<GreenCloud> tricky but good hobby
<shipcode> they recruited me and that was the reason I stop defacing ;)
<GreenCloud> so you're the good guy now... lol
<shipcode> hehe yeah
<bobJabba> I'm back
<bobJabba> Tulog na pala si GreenCloud
#ubuntu-ph 2011-08-14
<bobJabba> wazzaaaaaaaaap
<GreenCloud> musta?
<bobJabba> eto antok lol
<bobJabba> reading python.org
<GreenCloud> nice...
<GreenCloud> you might also want to search for wxPython... cool stuff
<GreenCloud> its a multi-platform GUI programming in python, 
<GreenCloud> bobJabba: reboot lng ako... im intalling UNIX in my other machine... laters
<GreenCloud> bobJabba: musta first meeting sir???
<bobJabba> GreenCloud: mamaya pa. 3:30pm. excited ka naman masyado lol
<GreenCloud> ngek...mmya p pla...
<tom> I am an Ubuntu user from India. I need an offtopic help. Can anybody help?
<GreenCloud> to
<GreenCloud> tom: what is your concern?
<GreenCloud> let's see if i can help you...
<tom> Its offtopic. Not related with computer. I have a friend in Manila. She does not have an email address. I have to send her my Postal address. 
<tom> Thats all. 
<tom> I called her but cannot understand the accents mutually
<tom> :-)
<tom> Can you help me?
<GreenCloud> i sent u a pm... check ur irc
<tom> Her name is Olive /q GreenCloud Thanks alot
<GreenCloud> olive? nice name... very familiar...
<GreenCloud> i have a sister in law also named olive...
<bobJabba> GreenCloud: I'm leaving in a bit for the InfoLeak meet. Tama na yang chat-chat, punta ka na rin lol busy ka lang sa kaka-chat eh haha joke :P
<GreenCloud> hehehe...may tinatapos din akong project sir...audio editing...
<GreenCloud> i wish i could just show up and do my stuff at the same time...
<GreenCloud> i would need to upgrade my brain first to do that
<GreenCloud> bobJabba: GOODLUCK sir! mabuhay ka!! Salute!!!
<bobJabba> lol kaya mo yan, ikaw pa. May free wifi naman dun eh. Tara na! I'm logging off now. See you there lol :D
<GreenCloud> hehe...as if i can bring all my stuff there...
<bobJabba> GreenCloud: check your PM
<bobJabba> lol bye
<str0ng> hi all :)
<shipcode> hello stong
<shipcode> strong*
<str0ng> hi :)
<bobJabba> Wazzaaaaap
 * bobJabba mano kay Shipcode
<str0ng> :)
<bobJabba> ah shit brb
<shipcode> lolz
<greencloud> shipcode, testing lng to...
<greencloud> musta?
<greencloud> wala p si sir bob...hindi p ata tapos ung meet-up nila...
<greencloud> exit
<greencloud> oooppp
<greencloud> i just installed fedora here in my new machine...medyo hubad p to...
<shipcode> ok nman
<shipcode> ay nako
<shipcode> nwala
<str0ng> wew!
<str0ng> Terminus-: kumusta? :)
<str0ng> bah.. daming tao.
<GreenCloud> `evening! master Strong!
<str0ng> GreenCloud: gud pm po :)
<str0ng> GreenCloud: medyo tahimik today..
<shipcode> oo nga eh
<shipcode> hehe
<str0ng> ano meron ngayon? hehe
<GreenCloud> hello ship! wala p si boss bob, napagod ata sa meeting nila kanina with our fellow linux users
<str0ng> wow..
<str0ng> meetup!
<str0ng> meetup nang mga hackers :) nice
<Terminus-> heya str0ng. just checked irc. =)
<GreenCloud> str0ng: yep!!
<str0ng> Terminus-: ! kumusta tol? :)
<str0ng> Terminus-: long time no talk haha
<Terminus-> str0ng: oo nga eh. hehe. just checked my eve account and now i'm about to go back to dealing with python. ikaw? =)
<str0ng> oi nice! :)
<str0ng> me.. same as usual.
<str0ng> need to learn a lot of things..
<Terminus-> hehe
<str0ng> been reading solaris/cluster/virtualizations.
<Terminus-> i'm also migrating my old pf configuration to the new syntax.
<str0ng> daming solaris sa environment namin ngayon.. 
<str0ng> yay.
<Terminus-> nice. i'm avoiding solaris because i'll probably get extorted by oracle. XD
<str0ng> Terminus-: haha.. i have no choice.. it's on our environment, and we're supporting it
<Terminus-> never had the chance to take a look at solaris containers.
<str0ng> i see..
<Terminus-> str0ng: well, i would use it as well if i didn't have to care about the licensing part. =)
<str0ng> HPUX is also a pain :(
<str0ng> Terminus-: haha.. well, i'm not paying for it.. the client does :)
<shipcode> <GreenCloud> hello ship! wala p si boss bob, napagod ata sa meeting nila kanina with our fellow linux users >ahehehhe
<Terminus-> it's weird how HPUX/AIX/Solaris feel totally alien.
<shipcode> just found a good free shell account na pwede lagyan ng bot 
<shipcode> at nagrurun ng perl
<shipcode> kasi
<Terminus-> str0ng: good for you then. as long as somebody's paying, i'd give it a go. hehe
<str0ng> Terminus-: haha.. well, they really are :)
<shipcode> ubuntu 11.04
<Terminus-> str0ng: switching between linux, bsd, and os x doesn't feel as weird. =)
<str0ng> Terminus-: ow? 
<GreenCloud> shipcode: nice ok yan ah...pki pasa nga bai! tnx!
<Terminus-> str0ng: yep. it's mostly the same.
<shipcode> http://www.nvita.org/
<str0ng> Terminus-: haven't used *bsd for a long time.. 
<Terminus-> solaris package management feels even worse than BSD package management.
<str0ng> what I've noticed on these NIX's, they are all command driven
<Terminus-> no dependency tracking? seriously?!
<shipcode> kilala nyo sino mga to > http://www.darkcode.com/img/34faa395.jpg
<str0ng> Terminus-: sol10 does (i  believed)
<shipcode> LoLz
<Terminus-> str0ng: last one i tried was sol10. didn't see any dep tracking there.
<GreenCloud> kinsa man ni bai?
<str0ng> Terminus-: oh.. that's still the latest version..
<GreenCloud> naa k diri?
<Terminus-> str0ng: yep. tried it a few months ago. was only interested because of zfs.
<GreenCloud> ship!
 * str0ng i'm still not so acquainted with it :)
<str0ng> ahh.. zfs..
<shipcode> NBI Anti-fraud and Computer Crimes Division >  http://www.darkcode.com/img/34faa395.jpg  
<Terminus-> everything i run is pretty vanilla. just need storage, vmware, and centos. =)
<str0ng> Terminus-: have you tried zones?
<str0ng> nice :) hehe
<Terminus-> str0ng: zones are under solaris containers which i mentioned earlier that i haven't tried yet. =)
<str0ng> Terminus-: ah :)
<GreenCloud> haha...pastilan!!!kinahanglan diay hinumduman pirmi ning mga nawonga
<str0ng> Terminus-: we have a lot of `em 
<GreenCloud> baka bukas kumatok n lng bigla to sa bahay ko...
<shipcode> <GreenCloud> haha...pastilan!!!kinahanglan diay hinumduman pirmi ning mga nawonga >tama
<shipcode> lolz
<Terminus-> enterprisey storage is too expensive. can't get my hands on a celerra or equivalent.
<str0ng> Terminus-: freeNAS :)
<Terminus-> str0ng: yeah, i figured you'd use zones if you use solaris for everything. =)
<Terminus-> str0ng: SAN != NAS =P
<str0ng> hehe.. 
<str0ng> well..
<Terminus-> besides, i don't need a fancy GUI. i can just use an iscsi target and initiator on centos. =)
<str0ng> hehe..
<Terminus-> FCoE is another thing that would be nice to play around with. hehe
<str0ng> nice! :)
<Terminus-> too bad it's yet another special switch to buy. at least it seems better than dedicated FC/IB hardware. hehe
<str0ng> Terminus-: there's always an alternative :)
<Terminus-> which is why i just use iscsi. good enough so far although i really need to get multipath up and running. =)
<str0ng> hehe..
<str0ng> expensive :) 
<Terminus-> i'm also trunking 2x gigabit ports to 20 VLANs on the new gateway for work. =D
<str0ng> nice.. 
<Terminus-> LACP + GVRP + VLAN \o/
<str0ng> haha
<str0ng> ang saya!
<Terminus-> just one problem. IPMI is shared with the first lan port and seems to stop responding after the OS starts. >_<
<Terminus-> i guess a dedicated IPMI port is still better. OTOH, this is a cheap supermicro atom box.
<str0ng> well..
<Terminus-> =)
<Terminus-> anyway, time for a smoke and then back to hammering in vim.
<str0ng> Terminus-: alright.. :)
<str0ng> GreenCloud: taga asa ka bai?
<shipcode> ako tga cebu
<shipcode> lolz
<shipcode> bisaya oh
<str0ng> nice :)
<str0ng> yeah, i'm from Mindanao :)
<str0ng> working here in Manila.
<GreenCloud> str0ng: taga laguna ako sir...pero kabalo cebuano...fluent ko cebuano ug chabacano...
<str0ng> GreenCloud: nice :)
<GreenCloud> str0ng: almost 5 years kasi ko tumira sa mindanao... then sa cebu naman almost 1 year ghapon...
<GreenCloud> str0ng: taga asa diay k sa mindanao?
<str0ng> GreenCloud: butuan
<GreenCloud> str0ng: nakagala din ako jan sa butuan...pero mas matagal ako sa bayugan 1
<GreenCloud> pero while i was in bayugan, week naman napunta ako ng butuan...
<str0ng> GreenCloud: ah.. bayugan, agusan del sur :)
<str0ng> nice :)
<GreenCloud> str0ng: yes sir... agusan... ug prosperidad ghapon...
<GreenCloud> nakagala din ako ng 1 month sa Tungao...
<str0ng> cool :)
<str0ng> work related?
<GreenCloud> nope!
<GreenCloud> im an artist sir...
<GreenCloud> oil painter, landscape artist...
<GreenCloud> then i go there, for nature hopping...
<str0ng> GreenCloud: oi.  nice..
<GreenCloud> once in a while
<str0ng> GreenCloud: so you're using linux ?
<GreenCloud> str0ng: yes sir...
<str0ng> GreenCloud: cool:)
<GreenCloud> so what do you do sir malakas?
<str0ng> GreenCloud: you mean, my work? :)
<GreenCloud> yes sir...
<str0ng> i'm a firefighter... on the different field :)
<str0ng> hehe
<str0ng> GreenCloud: i work as a system admin.
<GreenCloud> str0ng: nice, one of the highest paid jobs i know ;)
<str0ng> GreenCloud: oh.. you're probably referring to Terminus- :) hehe
<GreenCloud> str0ng: oooopz!~ maybe ~
<GreenCloud> hehe
<str0ng> hehe
<shipcode> out na ako bye
<shipcode> may pasok pa ako sa skul bukas
#ubuntu-ph 2012-08-06
<zakame_> hello ubunteros
<Jucato> hello zakame_!
<Jucato> oh there's wers too
<Jucato> (technically not an ubentero, but ... :P)
<zakame> yo Jucato how's things?
<wers> Jucato: what o you mean? hehe
<Jucato> wers: ako hindi ubuntero :P
<Jucato> but that damned op still works
<zakame> lol
<Jucato> kaya hindi ko rin  maiwan-iwanan :)
<zakame> backup op lol
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> i've asked jsg a lot of times to transfer ownership. apparently he forgot his freenode password -_-
<wers> Jucato: what distro are you on now?
<Jucato> wers: fedora
<Jucato> zakame: o&b ka pa rin ba? or codeflux?
<zakame> Jucato: o&b
<Jucato> ah
<zakame> hmm seems like I lost op privs
<Jucato> lost? O.o
<Jucato> ahaha si dous op pa rin
<zakame> oh, I wasn't logged in lol
<Jucato> hahaha
<Jucato> but we don't have a contingency setup for this channel really
<zakame> I think only jsg can grant/revoke privs
<Jucato> you think it would be possible to ask freenode staffers? si jsg pa rin ang owner e
<zakame> sure
<zakame> I need to have jsg online though
<zakame> it would be probably better if he can ask them himself
<Jucato> heh good luck with that happening
<zakame> he darts in here every now and then
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> oh well. wala naman atang masyadong nagkakalat dito 
<Jucato> minsan kasi may spammer papasok
<zakame> hehehe
<Jucato> zakame: mag sponsor ba ang o&b sa SFD?
<zakame> dunno yet, we're in a pretty tight spot this season
<Jucato> ah
<epal_> hi peeps!
<Terminus> hello epal_ 
<epal_> hehe puede kaya ipa kick si "epal"? xD
<Terminus> epal_: are you registered? you can ghost the nick to get it disconnected. /msg nickserv help ghost
<epal_> nope 
<Terminus> epal_: i guess you can ask the freenode staff then. dunno if they'll do it for you though.
<epal_> hindi din daw :( pero puede kaya ipa-kick lang sya sa channel dito? hehe
<Terminus> can't answer that. i'm not an op. =P
<epal_> heh sige ty :D
<epal_> zakame: ping! xD
#ubuntu-ph 2012-08-07
<Jucato> hope you guys (and gals) are all ok wherever you are
<Terminus-> heya Jucato 
<Jucato> yo Terminus-!
<Terminus-> Jucato: hope you're not flooded there.
<Terminus-> it's a ghost town here. surrounding areas are probably flooded. pasong tamo definitely is.
<Jucato> hindi naman. medyo mataas kami sa laguna e.
<Jucato> aw :(
<Jucato> just hope the flood doesn't reach you. rain is still pouring here
<Terminus-> same here. we don't get flooded in my area but 100 meters down the street and it's probably chest level.
<Jucato> wow :(
<Terminus-> the place i stay at is 100 meters from pasong tamo, that's why. =|
<Jucato> I don't know what area zakame is staying in (years ago he was in Malate area iirc).hope he's ok
<Terminus-> Jucato: i think he's in the same area i am so no flood for him either.
<Jucato> that's good then :)
<Terminus-> yep. =)
<Jucato> I wonder if nakauwi na si jsgotangco. he was stranded in ortigas since last night, but was able to go to megamall already a while ago :)
<Terminus-> i think he's still stranded. i don't know where he goes home but it could be one of the flooded areas.
<Jucato> QC afaik
<Terminus-> yeah, might be difficult there. some people are just continuing to work here at the office because they can't go home anyway.
<Jucato> sana tumila na ulan >.<
<Terminus-> judging from the radar and satellite images, i don't expect the rain to weaken until thursday. =|
<Jucato> :(
<zakame> Jucato: I'm here at Makati
<zakame> just woke up lol, good day to stay at home
<Terminus-> heya zakame. you're staying at prince right?
<zakame> Terminus-: yep
<zakame> though I almost decided to stay at the office last night
<Terminus-> not too much trouble for you to go to the office and back though.
<zakame> hehe yeah, I just don't like getting wet lol especially when with laptops
<Terminus-> haha. bags are normally enough to protect laptops. =)
<zakame> yeah
<Terminus-> i decided to go to the office this morning. people are still continuing to work so i decided to stay. i may just decide to go home though.
<zakame> I'll probably hit the office later just to check a bit
<Terminus-> i just want to get this dell vmware plugin thingy a try before i decide to go home.
<zakame> hehehe
<zakame> vcenter?
<Terminus-> zakame: yep. =D
<zakame> nice
<Terminus-> apparently they're using centos 5 for the VM.
<Terminus-> got this machine a month ago with 32GB of RAM. so far we're using around 20GB.
<zakame> I'm getting familiar with that now too.. yeah it is centos
<zakame> the windows version is needed for vfabric suite though
<zakame> ooh nice machine
<Terminus-> zakame: it's just an R410 with an X5675 and 32GB RAM. =)
<zakame> hehe
<Terminus-> we're just using the free version here so i don't actually have vcenter. =D
<zakame> ah
<Terminus-> i feel stupid. was wondering why it couldn't get an ip address. i placed it on a network without the proper VLAN tag. >_<
<zakame> hehehe I feel that, a similar thing happened to one of my VMs recently
<Terminus-> zakame: ok, this thing is pretty much useless without vcenter. haha
<Terminus-> apparently, the NLEX flood is really bad http://imgur.com/jIhcI
<zakame> yeah, it is virtually a river now
<zakame> and to note that this is no storm at all, just rain and monsoon wind
<Terminus-> yep
<Jucato> ouch @ NLEX :(
<Jucato> zakame: ah good you're just near your office. no excuse not to go to work (unless it's really really bad there) :P
<zakame> hehehe
#ubuntu-ph 2012-08-08
<zeroseven0183> Kinghtlust, how is everyone in Baguio?
<zeroseven0183> Knightlust, kamusta kayo dyan sa Baguio? Umuulan pa rin ba?
<Knightlust> zeroseven0183: ambon ambon
<Knightlust> lumihis sa baguio e, hehe, buti na lang
<Knightlust> at saturated po soil dito. kung natuloy sa amin malamang maraming landslide
<Knightlust> dami na nga nag-erode na mga poste ng kuryente. thankfully hindi sa city proper.
<Knightlust> un nga lang may mga sitio's sa benguet na 2nd week this week na wala pa ring ilaw
<zeroseven0183> That's good to hear
<Knightlust> dahil sa eroded electric poles and massive landslides
<zeroseven0183> Weather is getting better na naman
<Knightlust> yeah, it is
<zeroseven0183> Wala namang ulat na may mga nasaktan?
<Knightlust> matutuyo na rin mga damit ko, sobrang humid dito
<Knightlust> minimal casualties. iirc, less than 10. 
<Knightlust> dyan sa NRC ang grabe e
<Knightlust> been checking out abs-cbn news
<zeroseven0183> Oo nga
<zeroseven0183> lampas tao na yung baha sa ibang lugar
<Knightlust> i never imagined na maraming naapektuhan
<zeroseven0183> buti na lang tumitigil na ang ulan sa ibang parts ng mga affected areas
<Knightlust> grabe
<Knightlust> plus magre-release pa ng water ung ibang dams
<zeroseven0183> I actually thought na ulan lang
<zeroseven0183> pero iba rin
<zeroseven0183> yes, correct
<Knightlust> saan pala sa inyo?
<Knightlust> teka, brb. need to run sa tests
<Knightlust> later dude!
<zeroseven0183> OKidokie
#ubuntu-ph 2013-08-05
<wers> /join #ubunt
<wers> waaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaa
<six519> pppppp
<six519> :D
<tsongki> anybody home
<tsongki> uy may tao
<Ping_Me_Baby> hey
<Ping_Me_Baby> amp wrong 
<Ping_Me_Baby> channel
#ubuntu-ph 2013-08-10
<irvin> hello
<irvin> nandito pa pala kayo dous Jucato Knightlust 
<Knightlust> tambayan ng mga gwapo
#ubuntu-ph 2015-08-07
<d3cyph3r> May gising pa ba?
<d3cyph3r> ping
#ubuntu-ph 2018-08-10
<AppleSentry> is this channel still active
<dous> not very
